# It's True: All-New Kindle Paperwhite—The 6th Generation of Kindle



## Monique

Today, Amazon announced that the world's best-selling e-reader-Kindle Paperwhite-is getting even better. The all-new Kindle Paperwhite features new display technology with higher contrast, the next generation built-in light, a faster processor, the latest touch technology, and exclusive new features designed from the ground up for readers. Kindle Paperwhite is available for pre-order starting today at...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWH595M/?tag=kbpst-20

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1851497&highlight=


----------



## Monique

LOL, I see y'all are on it on the other thread. I was so excited, I got thready!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'sokay. . . . I guess now that it's no longer a 'rumor' but 'fact' a new thread is appropriate.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Christmas shopping just got a wee bit easier...


----------



## bordercollielady

Still no page turn buttons??     Wahhh..   Wondering if its worth the switch..  Since I don't use footnotes or Goodread - the software changes don't matter and I'm ok with the current contrast, etc..

Nah - not worth a switch to me.


----------



## Toby

Ahhh, so much for crumbling. Did not take me long. The darker contrast got me, because I don't find the contrast on my current PW always dark enough for me. Otherwise, it would have been nice to have TTS included, but I think amazon wants to keep that for the Fires. I pre-ordered the wifi one. I had gone over to amazon to check out yarn. LOL! I did not expect an announcement yet. I was waiting for the leaks & rumors of what to expect.


----------



## Holly

Too late... just got a new Nexus for reading and love it!


----------



## Patricia

Was an easy decision for me.  I've been thinking about getting a paperwhite all summer.  This just pushed me over the edge.


----------



## stevene9

I'm going to wait and see what all of you say about the new PW. The very small price differential suggests to me that the differences between the old and the new may not be noticable. We'll see what you "first buyers" have to say.

Steve


----------



## Vicki G.

Toby said:


> Ahhh, so much for crumbling. Did not take me long. The darker contrast got me, because I don't find the contrast on my current PW always dark enough for me.


I'm with Toby. I haven't ordered yet but I intend to. I also have issues with contrast on my current PW. IF the PW2 isn't much better, I will return it. I've asked Amazon several times in the past few months for a PW with text contrast like the $69 Baby. Could it be enough people asked and we're going to receive?


----------



## CS

Completely underwhelming revision IMO.

Still a paltry 2 GB of memory, and it's seemingly not compatible with the Amazon 5W USB Charger I just bought. They gouge customers on the prices of those d*mn plugs. (Yeah, I realize I can charge any Kindle via USB by connecting it to my PC, but I find that a pain! I also realize that off-brand adapters work too, but I always worry about harming my Kindle by using a third-party product.)


----------



## Chad Winters

I don't know why it would not work with the 5W charger, is it too powerful? I've used my 10W iPad charger before on my KK...


----------



## Atunah

CS said:


> Completely underwhelming revision IMO.
> 
> Still a paltry 2 GB of memory, and it's seemingly not compatible with the Amazon 5W USB Charger I just bought. They gouge customers on the prices of those d*mn plugs. (Yeah, I realize I can charge any Kindle via USB by connecting it to my PC, but I find that a pain! I also realize that off-brand adapters work too, but I always worry about harming my Kindle by using a third-party product.)


I just bought the charger on that link on august 9th, since it was a screensaver ad on my PW and on the little box it says Kindle, Kindle Touch and Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## CS

Chad Winters said:


> I don't know why it would not work with the 5W charger, is it too powerful? I've used my 10W iPad charger before on my KK...


It probably would work. I overreacted because the "faster" black charger was listed instead next to the new PW model. Come to think of it, my current Kindle (the $79 model from a couple of years back) isn't listed on the description for the white Amazon 5W USB Charger, but it does work.


----------



## CS

Atunah said:


> I just bought the charger on that link on august 9th, since it was a screensaver ad on my PW and on the little box it says Kindle, Kindle Touch and Kindle Paperwhite.


Thanks. Atunah. That's what I thought too. But for some reason, Amazon seems to want to push the black charger on everyone now. I'm glad the white one will still work though.

Considering how cheap these things are to make, Kindles really should come with them. Seems that only the original K1 and KF came with a charger.


----------



## Atunah

CS said:


> Thanks. Atunah. That's what I thought too. But for some reason, Amazon seems to want to push the black charger on everyone now. I'm glad the white one will still work though.
> 
> Considering how cheap these things are to make, Kindles really should come with them. Seems that only the original K1 and KF came with a charger.


I have the black rapid one too, but I use it only for my fires. The first kindle came with everything. Charger, cover and a nifty little box that looked like a book. 
I don't know why they don't list the paperwhite on the white charger page though, that is odd.

I only bought another one because it was $10 on special offer on the kindle and I have a few usb cords laying around from the replacements I have had on my K3 and PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> Thanks. Atunah. That's what I thought too. But for some reason, Amazon seems to want to push the black charger on everyone now. I'm glad the white one will still work though.
> 
> Considering how cheap these things are to make, Kindles really should come with them. Seems that only the original K1 and KF came with a charger.


The kindles will charge faster with the black 'powerfast'.

I'm happy they keep the price down by NOT including the charger -- I have plenty already given all the kindles I've bought over the years and the fact that most cell phones come with one that's compatible as well.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Yippee! I just pre-ordered this.


----------



## Chad Winters

Atunah said:


> I have the black rapid one too, but I use it only for my fires. The first kindle came with everything. Charger, cover and a nifty little box that looked like a book.
> I don't know why they don't list the paperwhite on the white charger page though, that is odd.
> 
> I only bought another one because it was $10 on special offer on the kindle and I have a few usb cords laying around from the replacements I have had on my K3 and PW.


Of course, if I remember correctly the K1 was super expensive at the time (and the box was cool...)
Wasn't it like $250 or $300. Its probably sad that I can't remember


----------



## Atunah

Chad Winters said:


> Of course, if I remember correctly the K1 was super expensive at the time (and the box was cool...)
> Wasn't it like $250 or $300. Its probably sad that I can't remember


399


----------



## LDB

I just use one of my two cell chargers on my Kindles. I'm interested in the Goodreads feature. Maybe I'll ask the jolly fat guy for it. I'd also like a Fire HD upgrade. I'm not sure if the fat guy is that jolly or not.


----------



## Pickett

YES!  It has the ability to skip to the next chapter by pushing the arrow!  Not being able to do that kept me from buying the PW (that and the fact that I don't need it. But now I think I do!)
Also, I will love the vocabulary builder-whenever I look up a word I always want to make a note of it so I can add it to my vocab.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Dagnabbit!

How many, if any, of the new 'features' do you think they can include in software updates for those of us who made the leap of faith last winter? (And went thru 4 PaperWhites before finding one with a decent screen and lighting?)

That said, I still love mine but there are a few of the new features that I'd like and seem like they could be pushed out in software.


----------



## 1131

3g isn't released yet  

I signed up to be notified. I don't know if I'll get it though. It doesn't have the main things I want. But a better light and a better screen are hard to pass up. I'll might get it. I've always ordered the new one as soon as it is available. It might feel weird not ordering. I don't want to feel weird. I'll probably get it. It's a good chance I will. The improvements will probably be worth it. When I get the email, I can check it out and make a decision then. I can always preorder then cancel if I don't want it. Not that I would cancel, but I could. It's good to keep options open. I don't want a repeat of the K1 - selling out before I could order thing. It's probably best to go ahead and preoder. Just in case I want it. I can cancel, if I think about it before it ships. That's probably best. That's what I'll do. Order and think about it. Maybe get it and see if it's worth the money. That's really the best thing. Check it out then decide. That's what I'll do, it's the best way.


----------



## mikeschr

Atunah said:


> I have the black rapid one too, but I use it only for my fires. The first kindle came with everything. Charger, cover and a nifty little box that looked like a book.
> I don't know why they don't list the paperwhite on the white charger page though, that is odd.
> 
> I only bought another one because it was $10 on special offer on the kindle and I have a few usb cords laying around from the replacements I have had on my K3 and PW.


For those who are interested, the PW (and any e-ink Kindle) can be charged from any USB charger. The device will only draw as much power as it needs - it doesn't matter if the charger is more capable, it can't hurt the Kindle.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just saw that they mention the Kindle Matchbook feature on the US website but not on the UK website... bummer.


Just a question for those in the know. If I order a kindle from the US, can I attach it to a UK account without messing up anything?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chad Winters said:


> Of course, if I remember correctly the K1 was super expensive at the time (and the box was cool...)
> Wasn't it like $250 or $300. Its probably sad that I can't remember


The very first Kindle was originally released at $399 and was sold out within minutes. When it came back the following late spring, it was $359.

And was worth every penny! 

(The box was very cool, but the current 'minimalist' packaging is probably a more responsible choice.  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

imallbs said:


> 3g isn't released yet
> 
> I signed up to be notified. I don't know if I'll get it though. It doesn't have the main things I want. But a better light and a better screen are hard to pass up. I'll might get it. I've always ordered the new one as soon as it is available. It might feel weird not ordering. I don't want to feel weird. I'll probably get it. It's a good chance I will. The improvements will probably be worth it. When I get the email, I can check it out and make a decision then. I can always preorder then cancel if I don't want it. Not that I would cancel, but I could. It's good to keep options open. I don't want a repeat of the K1 - selling out before I could order thing. It's probably best to go ahead and preoder. Just in case I want it. I can cancel, if I think about it before it ships. That's probably best. That's what I'll do. Order and think about it. Maybe get it and see if it's worth the money. That's really the best thing. Check it out then decide. That's what I'll do, it's the best way.


I think that's because of FCC approval or something.

If I do spring for a new one, I'll probably go with WiFi only. . . . . I have to convince my self what's the most sensible thing to do with one of my two current ones.


----------



## Chad Winters

Ann in Arlington said:


> The very first Kindle was originally released at $399 and was sold out within minutes. When it came back the following late spring, it was $359.
> 
> And was worth every penny!
> 
> (The box was very cool, but the current 'minimalist' packaging is probably a more responsible choice.  )


I can't believe I paid that much and couldn't remember it!
My point being that for $399 its not surprising they threw in more goodies


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chad Winters said:


> I can't believe I paid that much and couldn't remember it!
> My point being that for $399 its not surprising they threw in more goodies


Depends on what you mean by 'goodies'.

There was the SD card and more memory. . . .but I never came close to filling it.

It did have sound -- but I also basically never used it -- all it did was act as a rudimentary mp3 player as I recall.

You could replace the battery yourself pretty easily -- but I had mine for over 2 years and never had to do that either.

And it had the fancy box. . . . which was probably a tiny fraction of the cost but it was a new thing and they did want to make it SHINY! 

Mostly -- I expect the original price was based a lot on HUGE sunk development costs.

Still, good as the Original Kindle was, I'd say all in all, the current devices are Much MUCH better for Way LESS money. And have fewer 'features' that I don't care about. So I'm happy they're cheaper.


----------



## Chad Winters

I agree they have gotten much cheaper and better since my original one, to be clear I was answering a complaint about the current minimalist approach where Amazon doesn't supply chargers or cords with new Kindles. 

I'm ok with that given that new Kindles are better, faster and 1/3 the price of the original and those chargers and cords are ubiquitous (I have a box of them at home from mp3 players, headsets, phones, etc.)


(off topic, does anybody know why 1/2 the books in my bookshelf signature thing aren't showing up?)


----------



## musclehead

imallbs said:


> 3g isn't released yet
> 
> I signed up to be notified. I don't know if I'll get it though. It doesn't have the main things I want. But a better light and a better screen are hard to pass up. I'll might get it. I've always ordered the new one as soon as it is available. It might feel weird not ordering. I don't want to feel weird. I'll probably get it. It's a good chance I will. The improvements will probably be worth it. When I get the email, I can check it out and make a decision then. I can always preorder then cancel if I don't want it. Not that I would cancel, but I could. It's good to keep options open. I don't want a repeat of the K1 - selling out before I could order thing. It's probably best to go ahead and preoder. Just in case I want it. I can cancel, if I think about it before it ships. That's probably best. That's what I'll do. Order and think about it. Maybe get it and see if it's worth the money. That's really the best thing. Check it out then decide. That's what I'll do, it's the best way.


Your rationalization engine is in overdrive! This is hysterical! But I'll probably order one too. That's probably the best.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ordered mine. It should arrive on Oct 2. I even went with a WiFi only version. Thanks for the info on the charger, I can use my old Kindle chargers for it.

Off to get the Kindle Plugins for Calibre.


----------



## ljcrochet

bordercollielady said:


> Still no page turn buttons??  Wahhh.. Wondering if its worth the switch.. Since I don't use footnotes or Goodread - the software changes don't matter and I'm ok with the current contrast, etc..
> 
> Nah - not worth a switch to me.


If it had the page turn buttons, i would be getting it and loaning my kindle keyboard to my mom.


----------



## bordercollielady

ljcrochet said:


> If it had the page turn buttons, i would be getting it and loaning my kindle keyboard to my mom.


I'm trying to decide if the hardware improvements are worth the plunge.. I think I need to see a comparison which will probably be awhile. In the meantime, this isn't going to solve my "touch" issues. I'm on vacation today, reading my PW, and have already mistakenly turned the page back 5 times in 30 min...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I get the touch problem. I have had two years of iPad training now so am less concerned about that.


----------



## bordercollielady

I am trying to understand the root cause.  I gave up holding the PW with my right hand because my right thumb hurts when I hold it out at an angle (I think its due to being a programmer for 35 years and holding a mouse)...  so I hold the PW in my left hand with the cover folded back.  When I do that my left thumb isn't long enough to always hit the right spot on the screen.. so it keeps going back a page.  I haven't accepted the fact that I need to do this with two hands... hah!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

bordercollielady said:


> I am trying to understand the root cause. I gave up holding the PW with my right hand because my right thumb hurts when I hold it out at an angle (I think its due to being a programmer for 35 years and holding a mouse)... so I hold the PW in my left hand with the cover folded back. When I do that my left thumb isn't long enough to always hit the right spot on the screen.. so it keeps going back a page. I haven't accepted the fact that I need to do this with two hands... hah!


I have one of those book covers that have a thing to close them, lemme get you an image of it.








http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005SR718O/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=electronics

I fold the front back, close the magnetic lock and hold it by putting 3 fingers in the back, my indexfinger between the front and the back and I can rest my thumb on the edge of the cover. I find it very comfortable to read, especially since the lock it at such a place that it's easy to put your finger right under it and you can hod it comfortably.


----------



## bethie

I just ordered a refurbished PW August 15th. I should've known better, but I just wasn't thinking. I'm returning it since I'm in my 30-day window, and I've preordered the new version.

If anyone else here is in the same boat (within the 30-day window and wishing to upgrade), it was very easy. Add the new PW to your cart (using the KB link, of course!). Go to your past orders and start the return process for your current PW. It will give you the option to apply your refunded amount to an item in your shopping cart. You can then complete the return and order process all at once. I ended up owing $13.99 when all was said and done, which is well worth it to get the latest non-refurbished version. My new PW will be here October 2nd, and my current PW is due in their return center by October 4th.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

ljcrochet said:


> If it had the page turn buttons, i would be getting it and loaning my kindle keyboard to my mom.


The specs for the new one said they've improved the capacitive touch screen. I doubt there are plans to create a new version with physical buttons. That requires re-engineering of the device.

I wanted both at first, now I don't miss the buttons at all, which I would hit accidentally while holding my Kindle Keyboard anyway.

Edit: I guess I should qualify this because I read my PW nekkid....only a skin, no cover; I just keep it in a sleeve. I imagine the ergonomics are different depending on the case or cover.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Specs on E Ink's Carta tech which is exclusive to V2 Paperwhites:

Contrast Ratio: 15:1 (min)
White State: 74 (min)
Dark State: 19 (max)
Color Resolution (# Bits): 1-Bit (B&W);4-Bit (16 Gray Levels)
% Reﬂectance: 44%
Viewing Angle: Near 180°
Image Update Time: 120 msec (1-Bit)
Update Modes: Full & Partial Page Update, Pipelined
Available Display Sizes: 1.44 to 13.3 in
Display Modules: E Ink Mobius Flexible Display, as well as Glass TFT

http://www.eink.com/sell_sheets/carta_spec_sheet.pdf

I can't seem to find the specs for the new Kobo Aura's E Ink display for comparison. Anyone have them?

B.


----------



## bordercollielady

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> I have one of those book covers that have a thing to close them, lemme get you an image of it.


Thanks for the suggestion. its worth a try. I love the PW screen and don't want to give it up - I just need to find a way to hold it in one hand with my small hands.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chad Winters said:


> (off topic, does anybody know why 1/2 the books in my bookshelf signature thing aren't showing up?)


(Go back to your set up page and click 'save' again. Keep doing it until all the books show. It has to do with how the tool 'calls' to amazon for the image links.)

BACK ON TOPIC. 

The more I read the more I'm thinking of pre-ordering. . . .'cause, you know, a moderator should have one.  Money's not an issue -- it would be a total splurge which I can afford. But the frugal side of me (I do have German ancestry  ) says I don't _need_ it. 

Also, my husband, if I asked him, would say I don't need it. But then he'd roll his eyes and say, "buy what you want."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

B. Justin Shier said:


> Specs on E Ink's Carta tech which is exclusive to V2 Paperwhites:
> 
> Contrast Ratio: 15:1 (min)
> White State: 74 (min)
> Dark State: 19 (max)
> Color Resolution (# Bits): 1-Bit (B&W);4-Bit (16 Gray Levels)
> % Reﬂectance: 44%
> Viewing Angle: Near 180°
> Image Update Time: 120 msec (1-Bit)
> Update Modes: Full & Partial Page Update, Pipelined
> Available Display Sizes: 1.44 to 13.3 in
> Display Modules: E Ink Mobius Flexible Display, as well as Glass TFT
> 
> http://www.eink.com/sell_sheets/carta_spec_sheet.pdf
> 
> I can't seem to find the specs for the new Kobo Aura's E Ink display for comparison. Anyone have them?
> 
> B.


While I realize that comparing to Kobo is by way of looking at the competition, I don't really care, as I've no intention of switching -- but can you find specs on the PW1? That comparison I'd be interested in.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> While I realize that comparing to Kobo is by way of looking at the competition, I don't really care, as I've no intention of switching -- but can you find specs on the PW1? That comparison I'd be interested in.


I am curious about that too. How does this screen compare to the PW1. Although the numbers by themself don't really mean anything to me. Is there some reference point or something? Can someone translate those for me? 

There are certain light situations when I could use a little more contrast on my PW. I use the Palatino font since its the only one I can get the size the way I want it, but its a bit thinner than say the cecelia, so a bit more contrast would really be great for me.


----------



## JimC1946

My resistance gene must have died. I pre-ordered.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Here is the data for E Ink Pearl:

Contrast Ratio: 10:1 (min)
White State: 70 (min)
Dark State: 24 (max)
Color Resolution (# Bits): 1-Bit (B&W);4-Bit (16 Gray Levels)
Reﬂectance: 40.7%
Viewing Angle: Near 180°
Image Update Time: 120 msec (1-Bit)
Update Modes: Full & Partial Page Update, Pipelined
Display Modules: E Ink Mobius Flexible Display, as well as Glass TFT

http://eink.com/sell_sheets/pearl_spec_sheet.pdf

So most of the E Ink improvements are kinda meh, and there has been no improvement in refresh rate. The only thing that really catches my eye is that 3% bump in reflectance. For context, paper reflectance varies from roughly 65-95%. (A rough cream stock would be on the low end. A glossy white stock would be on the high end.) An increase of 3% should be noticeable, but everything depends on the layers of glass and plastic between the display and your eye.

One of the main reasons the Aura HD looked so much better than the V1 PW was that Amazon and Kobo used different tech in the layer used to scatter the LED lighting across the screen area. The V1 PW's scattering layer seemed to be highly variable from unit to unit (based on user reports). Some units looked awesome. Others looked uneven. Presumably, a years time has allowed Amazon to tighten their production process. I'd still wait and see, though.

Reflectance explainer from BILT:



> Brightness, Whiteness and Colour​
> Brightness is defined as the percentage reflectance of blue light only at a wavelength of 457 nm. Whiteness refers to the extent that paper diffusely reflects light of all wave lengths throughout the visible spectrum. Whiteness is an appearance term. Colour is an aesthetic value. Colour may appear different when viewed under a different light source. Brightness is an arbitrarily defined, but carefully standardised, blue reflectance that is used throughout the pulp and paper industry for the control of mill processes and in certain types of research and development programs. Brightness is not whiteness. However, the brightness values of the pulps and pigments going into the paper provide an excellent measure of the maximum whiteness that can be achieved with proper tinting. The colour of paper, like of other materials, depends in a complicated way on the characteristics of the observer and a number of physical factors such as the spectral energy distribution of the illuminant, the geometry of illuminating and viewing, the nature and extent of the surround and the optical characteristics of the paper itself.


B.

ETA: I said there was no increase in refresh rate. This is true. However, I should also note that the new "Regal" tech in the V2 PW claims to be able to refresh select portions of the screen, which might improve the response time of the display.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

B. Justin Shier said:


> Specs on E Ink's Carta tech which is exclusive to V2 Paperwhites: *New Paperwhite*
> 
> Contrast Ratio: 15:1 (min)
> White State: 74 (min)
> Dark State: 19 (max)
> Color Resolution (# Bits): 1-Bit (B&W);4-Bit (16 Gray Levels)
> % Reﬂectance: 44%
> Viewing Angle: Near 180°
> Image Update Time: 120 msec (1-Bit)
> Update Modes: Full & Partial Page Update, Pipelined
> Available Display Sizes: 1.44 to 13.3 in
> Display Modules: E Ink Mobius Flexible Display, as well as Glass TFT
> 
> http://www.eink.com/sell_sheets/carta_spec_sheet.pdf





B. Justin Shier said:


> Here is the data for E Ink Pearl: * PaperWhite Original*
> 
> Contrast Ratio: 10:1 (min)
> White State: 70 (min)
> Dark State: 24 (max)
> Color Resolution (# Bits): 1-Bit (B&W);4-Bit (16 Gray Levels)
> Reﬂectance: 40.7%
> Viewing Angle: Near 180°
> Image Update Time: 120 msec (1-Bit)
> Update Modes: Full & Partial Page Update, Pipelined
> Display Modules: E Ink Mobius Flexible Display, as well as Glass TFT
> 
> http://eink.com/sell_sheets/pearl_spec_sheet.pdf


Just putting them side by side (well, above and below) so it's easier to see. 

Given the white is whiter and the dark is darker that does mean that there should be more contrast, and so there is.  And better reflectance does seem to indicate that as well. I mean, it's easily demonstrable that one can read a printed page when there's more light to reflect off it -- i.e. in daylight vs darkness. So if the light reflects better -- without being blinding, that's, generally, a good thing.

I am curious how they think that the refresh won't need to happen as often but I'm guessing that's a function of this as well. As it is, the default is a page refresh (the blink) every 6 page turns or so. For those that don't want to see any ghosting, it can be set to refresh every page. It sounds like the refresh is much less frequent in this model -- maybe that's because of the better processor rather than any change in the eInk screen itself.


----------



## teralpar

I just pre-ordered one with WiFi w/no SO. I wanted to wait for the 3G version since all of my other Kindles have been 3G, but have now decided that WiFi should be fine for me since 1) I usually buy my ebooks from my desktop at work or from Amazon's site on my iPad Mini; 2) I have WiFi hotspot on my smartphone in case I need to download a book to the PW2 away from home; 3) I can't justify spending an addtional $70 just for 3G.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That is a HUGE premium for 3G.  It makes me think Amazon is trying to wean itself off of any connection to ATT.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just putting them side by side (well, above and below) so it's easier to see.


Thanks for that.. it certainly does appear that there is a definite contrast improvement. I'm game..

Wow - I had a $45 Discover card reward I applied to the WIFI W/O special offers plus 1 day shipping (I have learned from previous Kindle releases). Ended up costing about $98. One thing I am going to do with the new one - is to only download what I plan to read rather than keeping my whole library on the device. Guess I will have two backups now. Won't let go of my K3 - my security blanket.


----------



## northofdivision

Any thoughts on this new update if it will resolve the contrast/shadow/hue/lighting splotches that a minority of us were experiencing with the previous paperwhites? hopefully ths "new gen lighting" will do the trick and that amazon was listening to the 1000's of complaints. and any thoughts on the 6" aura hd with the flushed bezel screen that appears much smaller? some of us have a tough decision coming up in a few weeks on where to put our money. two great readers seemingly.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

northofdivision said:


> Any thoughts on this new update *if it will resolve the contrast/shadow/hue/lighting splotches * that a minority of us were experiencing with the previous paperwhites? hopefully ths "new gen lighting" will do the trick and that amazon was listening to the 1000's of complaints. and any thoughts on the 6" aura hd with the flushed bezel screen that appears much smaller? some of us have a tough decision coming up in a few weeks on where to put our money. two great readers seemingly.


See bold: that would be my _minimum _ expectation for an upgrade to the PW.

Unfortunately it's not going to help those of us with the originals. (It probably wouldn't bother me as much if I hadn't gone thru 4 of them to find one that was acceptable and yet still not without flaws.)


----------



## northofdivision

Unfortunately it's not going to help those of us with the originals. (It probably wouldn't bother me as much if I hadn't gone thru 4 of them to find one that was acceptable and yet still not without flaws.)
[/quote]

I hear you, Lursa. I bought about five as well and then gave up. I'm guessing Amazon was listening. I'm a big fan of Amazon because of this. For the many who never saw it as an issue, i find it would be a tough sell to upgrade. Everything other than my lighting qualm about PW was incredible to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> Any thoughts on this new update if it will resolve the contrast/shadow/hue/lighting splotches that a minority of us were experiencing with the previous paperwhites? hopefully ths "new gen lighting" will do the trick and that amazon was listening to the 1000's of complaints. and any thoughts on the 6" aura hd with the flushed bezel screen that appears much smaller? some of us have a tough decision coming up in a few weeks on where to put our money. two great readers seemingly.


I wasn't ever one who had a problem with the lighting -- I've not personally seen a PW that had splotches or anything -- but, yes, there were a lot of folks who didn't like the shadows at the bottoms, or could see splotches at certain light levels. Based on the write ups by the tech blogs who've seen the new device -- engadget for interest -- it's very much improved. So I'd suggest anyone who had trouble with the lighting should check out a new one when they came out in physical stores and see if it's better for YOU.  (The generic 'you', I mean, of course.  )


----------



## Tatiana

I currently have the PW1 3g (I'm very happy with it) and am on the eMail alert list for the PW2 3g.  I'll decide when I get the notice if I'm going to upgrade.  I think I probably will, tho'.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I think I went through 8 or 9 PW to get one that was "acceptable". It's not _perfect _though. There's still some splotchiness that makes me think the text is blurry in a certain area. But it's way better than the other PWs I received. If I have the light turned up ALL the way or if I am reading in bright daylight, I don't see this.

Regardless, I'm super hopeful that the new PWs don't have this issue.


----------



## Sandpiper

Tatiana said:


> I currently have the PW1 3g (I'm very happy with it) and am on the eMail alert list for the PW2 3g. I'll decide when I get the notice if I'm going to upgrade. I think I probably will, tho'.


Exactly same here. I'm pretty sure I will upgrade. I've pretty much promised my current PW to my BFF.


----------



## FearIndex

I may grow to regret this, knowing all my reservations about the first generation Kindle PW (see my signature), but I did place a pre-order on the new Kindle Paperwhite. As I've owned a Kindle from every generation since the first international one (second gen), I'm going to take a look at this as well. And as I already have the leather cover for the first PW, I could use that with this one.

One tipping point was the early release of an international version, shipping straight from Amazon.com compared to lateness of that last year. That will help with potential returns, for example. It ships only two weeks later than the U.S. version, but enough time that if these boards fill up with bad experiences, there is time to cancel. Wi-Fi is fine for me, I've had 3G in only Kindle 2 and Kindle PW, but pretty much never used that in either, so I'm not waiting for the 3G (especially because there is a chance this might not be an optimal buy for me).

My biggest concern is that the light and contrast haven't been improved enough, and second, if they are improved a lot, that I still won't feel comfortable with the way a frontlight works as opposed to e-ink + integrated reading light that has that papery feeling. On the other hand, the PW does have many other nice redeeming qualities about it. I would love to be able to like it, really I would.

If the first reactions at the turn of the month are positive, I will let the order go through and give the PW another go this generation.

I'll let you guys know how it turns out.

Anyway, it is great to be waiting for a new Kindle again! Always a nice feeling!


----------



## teralpar

FearIndex said:


> Anyway, it is great to be waiting for a new Kindle again! Always a nice feeling!


Yes it is! I haven't been on "Kindle Watch" in almost 2 years!


----------



## AmazonExpert

Wow that's some great news, I am gonna get one on christmas now


----------



## gwen10

Just ordered my updated PW. Now my biggest concern is how to get my original PW out of it's Amazon cover.


----------



## Sandpiper

I *am* getting the new PW 3G. I was going to buy it and give my PW1 to my BFF. She could treat me to a good lunch for it. She just called. How would I like new PW 3G for Christmas? YES. It will also be my December birthday present. She will still get my PW1.


----------



## Koi

Well, having used an iPad and passed my K2 to my FIL 3 years ago,  this new PW2 was enough to make me pre-order.  Original iPad in Oberon cover weighs 2 pounds, 8 ounces.  I am really ready for 'light' reading during the day when I'm physically supporting the dang thing.  One question I have for all of you- is the Time to Read feature able to be made to show nothing whatsoever at the bottom of the screen?  No location, no progress, no page number... certainly, no time!....  or is that feature not on the current PW?  The biggest relief in switching to the Kindle App, from K2, was to get rid of that information.  If some form of information is always there, its a deal breaker for me and I'll cancel my order.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Koi said:


> Well, having used an iPad and passed my K2 to my FIL 3 years ago, this new PW2 was enough to make me pre-order. Original iPad in Oberon cover weighs 2 pounds, 8 ounces. I am really ready for 'light' reading during the day when I'm physically supporting the dang thing. One question I have for all of you- is the Time to Read feature able to be made to show nothing whatsoever at the bottom of the screen? No location, no progress, no page number... certainly, no time!.... or is that feature not on the current PW? The biggest relief in switching to the Kindle App, from K2, was to get rid of that information. If some form of information is always there, its a deal breaker for me and I'll cancel my order.


Well, it might be a deal breaker for you, then. But, honestly, it's extremely unobtrusive.

At the bottom of the PW page, on the left side is a notation of how much time is left in the chapter -- presuming the book is formatted with chapter breaks. It's very small, and if you tap it you can toggle among showing time to end of chapter, time to end of book, and location number.

On the right is also a small and very unobtrusive notation as to the percentage through the book you are.

If you tap the upper edge of the screen, the top menu comes down and the information bar at the bottom shows all states: time to end of chapter, time to end of book, location X of y, page q of z, and percentage through.


----------



## FearIndex

Yes, it is true first generation PW does force some information down there, as Ann well lists. We don't know, I guess, whether the PW2 software adds any new options, though, but judging from past Kindle e-ink devices something has always been in the bottom of the screen?

That said, didn't Kindle 2 have a lot more stuff both up and down the screen than later Kindles, PW included. You might find PW more palatable.


----------



## Koi

Thank you Ann and FearIndex.  Good information.  I will probably let the order stand, and see if I can get used to having location and percent visible all the time (if that's what it turns out to do).  I definitely couldn't cope with times.  Maybe I'll put a narrow whisk of electrical tape over the area.


----------



## gstvsn

I caved. I been bothered lately by the lack of contrast on my PW1--don't know why it's only recently become an issue for me, but I would love better contrast. There is some blotchiness on my screen, too.  Not a huge issue, but if we could get rid of that, great!  Now the wait.....


----------



## sunfiregirl

bethie said:


> I just ordered a refurbished PW August 15th. I should've known better, but I just wasn't thinking. I'm returning it since I'm in my 30-day window, and I've preordered the new version.
> 
> If anyone else here is in the same boat (within the 30-day window and wishing to upgrade), it was very easy. Add the new PW to your cart (using the KB link, of course!). Go to your past orders and start the return process for your current PW. It will give you the option to apply your refunded amount to an item in your shopping cart. You can then complete the return and order process all at once. I ended up owing $13.99 when all was said and done, which is well worth it to get the latest non-refurbished version. My new PW will be here October 2nd, and my current PW is due in their return center by October 4th.


I tried doing this yesterday & got the following error message when I was sent to finalize the transaction.. "Sorry we can't do an exchange on this item. Please try another return method or contact customer service." So I contacted them & they told me since it was a Kindle, even tho I'm within the 30 day window, I can't do an exchange like that. What am I missing?? I have until the 17th to return my PW & I followed the steps like you said & still got that error message...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sunfiregirl said:


> I tried doing this yesterday & got the following error message when I was sent to finalize the transaction.. "Sorry we can't do an exchange on this item. Please try another return method or contact customer service." So I contacted them & they told me since it was a Kindle, even tho I'm within the 30 day window, I can't do an exchange like that. What am I missing?? I have until the 17th to return my PW & I followed the steps like you said & still got that error message...


I think the 'exchange' procedure bethie mentioned is new-ish. I've never actually heard it mentioned here before. But I am not hugely surprised that it doesn't work to exchange for an item that isn't even in stock yet. At least, in the nearly 5 years I've been on this board, I've never heard of a kindle 'exchange for pre-order' working that way.

What people _have_ done is simply return the one, working device. You have to contact them and get an authorization and they send a shipping label you can print. You package up the device and send it back. When they get it, they refund you your original cost, less return shipping charges -- which are between $5 and $15 according to what people here have shared.

Separately, you (pre)order the device you actually want.


----------



## laurie_lu

I placed my pre-order last night for the wifi version.  This will be my 4th eInk  Kindle and 5th Kindle(Fire) device in our home.  But this will be my first pre-ordered Kindle.  That's so unlike me because I always wait several weeks and read the comments and reviews posted here by other Kboard members before I pull the trigger.  

I'm considering going 'naked' for this Kindle for the first time as well.  Since there is no need for an add-on light, why make it bulkier than it needs to be?  I think I may get a nice sleeve instead and see how that works.


----------



## avivs

A new video that shows the different between the two kindles:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wRUHvVO7YCI

A little bit faster, and i counted 12 pages before a refresh. Yey!


----------



## Sandpiper

laurie_lu said:


> I'm considering going 'naked' for this Kindle for the first time as well. Since there is no need for an add-on light, why make it bulkier than it needs to be? I think I may get a nice sleeve instead and see how that works.


I prefer sleeves to covers for my Kindles. I've got three beautiful Oberon sleeves. I don't know if they make sleeves any longer. Their site has a new look. Haven't figured it out yet. Can't find search button to find sleeves. At one time at least, they were going to quit making them.

*ETA:* Oberon still does make sleeves. Again, I much prefer for my Kindles and PWs.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love the sleeve. I am probably going to look for one for my iPad.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

avivs said:


> A new video that shows the different between the two kindles:
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wRUHvVO7YCI
> 
> A little bit faster, and i counted 12 pages before a refresh. Yey!


Thank you!

The new screen certainly looks better. You can see the gray unevenness in the original. The page turn speed on mine is just fine for me so that's not such a big thing for me.

But I LOVE the new page flip feature and really hope that it does get pushed out to the rest of us. Cant wait!


----------



## Tabatha

Koi said:


> I definitely couldn't cope with times. Maybe I'll put a narrow whisk of electrical tape over the area.


There was a fix at Mobilereads for this which removed the times and now it only shows the location and % read at the bottom and is sooo small you wouldn't even notice it.

This was not a root of any kind, just a command line item to remove the time to read function.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the link! I can't wait to compare them in person.


----------



## FearIndex

laurie_lu said:


> I'm considering going 'naked' for this Kindle for the first time as well. Since there is no need for an add-on light, why make it bulkier than it needs to be? I think I may get a nice sleeve instead and see how that works.


Going naked is a perfectly fine option of course. Some thoughts on covers (my PW cover review in the signature):

One reason for using covers (at least the official ones and others compatible) is that Kindle PW and assumedly PW2 have an auto-on/off feature when you open and close the cover (which has a magnet inside). There may of course be sleeves that do the same, I don't know.

Also, in my experience while many official and third-party Amazon covers have been very large and book-like, the latest Kindle covers from Amazon are quite petite and not all that bulky. The official PW cover is, unlike the previous official generation which was a little flimsy, great quality too. The latest official covers also integrate with the reader very tightly, so there is minimal disturbance.

For example, people with Oberons or other large third-party covers with lights are often using far bigger cases than what Amazon provides nowadays.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am getting an Oberon sleeve for my PW2.


----------



## Meemo

laurie_lu said:


> I'm considering going 'naked' for this Kindle for the first time as well. Since there is no need for an add-on light, why make it bulkier than it needs to be? I think I may get a nice sleeve instead and see how that works.


I've always used a cover before, but I've found that I prefer my Nook Simple Touch without a cover, and I'm thinking I'll find the same with the PW2. I keep that Nook in a special cosmetics-bag-sized bag I have, and I keep a piece of bubble wrap in the bag to protect the screen. I think the Nook is going to lose its spot in the bag to PW2. (And it may well lose its place in my home...) So I've been skin shopping - not sure I'll get one, but I probably will, and I suspect it'll be the same flamingo skin that's on the NST. Serious lack of imagination on my part...


----------



## Meemo

FearIndex said:


> Going naked is a perfectly fine option of course. Some thoughts on covers (my PW cover review in the signature):
> 
> One reason for using covers (at least the official ones and others compatible) is that Kindle PW and assumedly PW2 have an auto-on/off feature when you open and close the cover (which has a magnet inside). There may of course be sleeves that do the same, I don't know.
> 
> Also, in my experience while many official and third-party Amazon covers have been very large and book-like, the latest Kindle covers from Amazon are quite petite and not all that bulky. The official PW cover is, unlike the previous official generation which was a little flimsy, great quality too. The latest official covers also integrate with the reader very tightly, so there is minimal disturbance.
> 
> For example, people with Oberons or other large third-party covers with lights are often using far bigger cases than what Amazon provides nowadays.


Yeah, if I were getting a cover I'd get the Amazon one (or one that works like the Amazon cover but costs less - they do tend to be a bit overpriced). They're definitely better designed. But after reading the Nook without a cover, I find it a little annoying to deal with that front cover folded back. And then I get annoyed with myself for being annoyed, because that's such a first-world problem.  But still, there it is. So I'm not ordering a cover yet. Will see how I feel about a naked PW2, then decide.

To me, the auto wake/sleep feature is a consideration when deciding between covers, but not so much otherwise. Open a cover or push a button, not a lot of difference there. (At least that's what I've found as I go back & forth between a smart cover and a back-only case on my iPad Mini.)


----------



## Atunah

I had the official cover with my PW1 and even though I liked the auto wake, the cover just bugged me. It just didn't have enough grip for me. Not any more than the naked one does and then it adds all that weight. I got a Marware flip cover with the hand strap on the back and it was a lot better for me. I got used to having to use the button to wake it. Being able to hold it comfortably was more important that the wake feature. 

For the last week or so I have been reading my PW without any cover. Its so much lighter its amazing. I guess its a year old so I feel more safe using it without one. I'll probably go back to my marware at some point, but naked isn't bad at all. Its still better for me than with the original cover oddly enough. That one just didn't add anything for me as far as helping with holding. And the cover flopping on the back constantly drove me nuts. 

I still haven't pre-ordered the PW2. I am being strong.  . I am going to wait for the first few days and see what folks are saying first. Then I can always get it shipped fast.


----------



## LDB

I would really like to see all these "defective" PW's lined up side by side to see what was wrong with them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LDB said:


> I would really like to see all these "defective" PW's lined up side by side to see what was wrong with them.


Well, really, it hardly matters.

I, personally, never saw a PW that I thought had any issues -- and I have seen probably half a dozen different ones. But different people might have looked at the same devices and not been happy with something. I absolutely believe that different eyes might see things differently. And that's o.k.

The great thing is that Amazon wants its customers to be happy and so would replace them until the customer found one that worked.

AND -- if Amazon has analyzed what bothered some people and fixed it in the new model, that's even better!


----------



## Toby

I like the Roo Case, because it's thin & light, & has the auto wake feature.


----------



## Chad Winters

Atunah said:


> I had the official cover with my PW1 and even though I liked the auto wake, the cover just bugged me. It just didn't have enough grip for me. Not any more than the naked one does and then it adds all that weight. I got a Marware flip cover with the hand strap on the back and it was a lot better for me. I got used to having to use the button to wake it. Being able to hold it comfortably was more important that the wake feature.
> 
> For the last week or so I have been reading my PW without any cover. Its so much lighter its amazing. I guess its a year old so I feel more safe using it without one. I'll probably go back to my marware at some point, but naked isn't bad at all. Its still better for me than with the original cover oddly enough. That one just didn't add anything for me as far as helping with holding. And the cover flopping on the back constantly drove me nuts.
> 
> I still haven't pre-ordered the PW2. I am being strong. . I am going to wait for the first few days and see what folks are saying first. Then I can always get it shipped fast.


I use my K3 in a slipcover, I take it out ro read and put it back in to store or travel. I definitely like to read it naked. The Kindle, not me. Not sure what I will do for my new paperwhite


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Atunah said:


> I had the official cover with my PW1 and even though I liked the auto wake, the cover just bugged me. It just didn't have enough grip for me. Not any more than the naked one does and then it adds all that weight. I got a Marware flip cover with the hand strap on the back and it was a lot better for me. I got used to having to use the button to wake it. Being able to hold it comfortably was more important that the wake feature.
> 
> For the last week or so I have been reading my PW without any cover. Its so much lighter its amazing. I guess its a year old so I feel more safe using it without one. I'll probably go back to my marware at some point, but naked isn't bad at all. Its still better for me than with the original cover oddly enough. That one just didn't add anything for me as far as helping with holding. And the cover flopping on the back constantly drove me nuts.
> 
> I still haven't pre-ordered the PW2. I am being strong. . I am going to wait for the first few days and see what folks are saying first. Then I can always get it shipped fast.


Hi. Do you have a link to your Marware flip cover with a handle? I really do like reading my PW nekkid but there are times when a cover would be a good idea, like when commuting (which I almost never do now, yeah!) Or traveling. Which I do still do. I really like just keeping it in a sleeve for protection and then reading it with only a skin.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

LDB said:


> I would really like to see all these "defective" PW's lined up side by side to see what was wrong with them.


We had 4 of them at work, along with 2 different Nooks, my Kindle 3, and a Sony e-reader for a pilot.

we had 4 PWs lined up, side by side, because we had one for the pilot, mine (that I eventually kept), and 2 I ended up sending back. We tested them in a variety of lighting conditions and PW lighting settings. Many people did the observations.

All observed that all 4 had lighting issues...of varying types and degrees. Some issues were more acceptable to some than to others. The one I kept had mild pink mottling and a hot spot. The hot spot drove my co-worker nuts...it was a dealbreaker for him. For me, I barely noticed it until he pointed it out. The marquee (sp) at the bottom doesnt bother me either.

I also so 2 other PWs in retail stores and observed similar lighting issues. One very bad, one pretty good. Much less control over conditions there.

I described all this in written detail for Amazon CS and posted much of it here last winter.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, really, it hardly matters.
> 
> I, personally, never saw a PW that I thought had any issues -- and I have seen probably half a dozen different ones. But different people might have looked at the same devices and not been happy with something. I absolutely believe that different eyes might see things differently. And that's o.k.
> 
> The great thing is that Amazon wants its customers to be happy and so would replace them until the customer found one that worked.
> 
> AND -- if Amazon has analyzed what bothered some people and fixed it in the new model, that's even better!


Or until we were exhausted or too busy. 4 is not a significant sampling, but of the 6 total that I observed, ALL had lighting defects. Unless the pink mottling and diagonal patterning was 'a designed feature.' And I'm not even including the marquis (sp) lighting effect at the bottom.

Mine is not perfect by any means but I found the best lighting setting to minimize the shortcomings and find that once involved in reading, I no longer notice. I am more annoyed (now) by the _process _and assumptions of Amazon than I am with the device. I really like that little sucker.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

laurie_lu said:


> I'm considering going 'naked' for this Kindle for the first time as well. Since there is no need for an add-on light, why make it bulkier than it needs to be? I think I may get a nice sleeve instead and see how that works.


I've used a sleeve for storage and read with a naked Kindle since my original Kindle 2. I bought and tried the official Amazon lighted cover for my K3, and appreciated the light, which was my main reason for buying, but didnt like the bulk. Naked is the way to go!


----------



## Cardinal

The improved touch technology is the only thing that interests me, but nineteen percent doesn't seem like a good enough reason to upgrade.

I wish I knew if my PW was typical or not, it may or may not open a book, it may or may not turn a page, etc.  I never called Amazon about it because I suspect they would swap out PWs and mine has an excellent screen and didn't want to risk loosing that.

I think I will wait for the reviews and then decide.

About covers, I use my Nook Simple Touch without one, but use covers with my Kindles to make them easier to hold.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm also in the group who aren't sure if there's enough of a reason to upgrade, given how much I like my current PW. But as the PW2 comes out nine days later in the UK than the US, it means I can wait and see what people's reactions are, before I make a final yay or nay decision.

As for covers, I've had the Amazon official covers since the K3 one, mainly because I wanted an integrated light. Now that that isn't necessary anymore, with the PW, I still have the cover as I think it does need some protection when you're carrying it about with you all the time like I do. It's so neat and figure hugging that I don't think it adds too much in the way of weight or bulk - if you compare it to what a K2 plus cover was like just a few short years ago, it's teeny tiny!


----------



## Atunah

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Hi. Do you have a link to your Marware flip cover with a handle? I really do like reading my PW nekkid but there are times when a cover would be a good idea, like when commuting (which I almost never do now, yeah!) Or traveling. Which I do still do. I really like just keeping it in a sleeve for protection and then reading it with only a skin.


I have the black one, which for some reason I can't seem to find with the link maker



and this link doesn't show the other pictures anymore from the back. Its like they don't sell it anymore. So I am putting the link to the kindle keyboard one up so you can see the strap. I have one for the K3 too, the straps are all the same on the back when the cover is flipped over.



They still seem to have the ones that open like a book. They all have that strap on the back.


----------



## booklover888

Meemo said:


> I've always used a cover before, but I've found that I prefer my Nook Simple Touch without a cover, and I'm thinking I'll find the same with the PW2. I keep that Nook in a special cosmetics-bag-sized bag I have, and I keep a piece of bubble wrap in the bag to protect the screen. I think the Nook is going to lose its spot in the bag to PW2. (And it may well lose its place in my home...) So I've been skin shopping - not sure I'll get one, but I probably will, and I suspect it'll be the same flamingo skin that's on the NST. Serious lack of imagination on my part...


There is a huge difference between using the NST in a cover and the PW in a cover. With the PW and the official (or similar) cover, you hardly even know it's there. But the design of the NST means when you add a cover, it becomes absolutely huge.


----------



## Meemo

booklover888 said:


> There is a huge difference between using the NST in a cover and the PW in a cover. With the PW and the official (or similar) cover, you hardly even know it's there. But the design of the NST means when you add a cover, it becomes absolutely huge.


Oh I know. I have the K4 in an Amazon cover, and the Fire HD in an Amazon cover that's pretty much the same as the PW cover - I'm not crazy about the feel of the Amazon cover, though. Why B&N didn't come up with a similar cover that molds to the back of its reader (which has a nicely shaped back for reading coverless) is beyond me. The B&N cover I have for it is nice, and feels nice, but it makes it ridiculously, unnecessarily bulky and awkward. One of the many, many annoying things about Nooks that just don't make sense to me.

If I get a cover it'll probably either be this one for $12.99:
http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Leather-Magnetic-Closure-Paperwhite/dp/B00DL4Z6IS/ref=sr_1_20?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1378670745&sr=1-20

or this one for $24.99: 

or maybe this one for $14.99: 

or this one for $12.95: 


And if I don't get a cover, I'll probably get the same skin I have on my Nook ST. Because it makes me smile.


----------



## FearIndex

Meemo said:


> Oh I know. I have the K4 in an Amazon cover, and the Fire HD in an Amazon cover that's pretty much the same as the PW cover - I'm not crazy about the feel of the Amazon cover, though. Why B&N didn't come up with a similar cover that molds to the back of its reader (which has a nicely shaped back for reading coverless) is beyond me. The B&N cover I have for it is nice, and feels nice, but it makes it ridiculously, unnecessarily bulky and awkward. One of the many, many annoying things about Nooks that just don't make sense to me.


I don't know what the Fire HD cover is like, but just to comment to those who have the Kindle 4 cover, the Paperwhite cover from Amazon is A LOT higher quality than the $79/$69 Kindle 4/5 cover from Amazon, which has quite poor leather. The official Paperwhite cover from Amazon is very high quality in my opinion. I've always wondered why the $79/$69 Kindle 4/5 cover is so low quality leather-wise, because Kindle 2 and Kindle 3 and PW official covers from Amazon have been high quality.


----------



## booklover888

Meemo said:


> Oh I know. I have the K4 in an Amazon cover, and the Fire HD in an Amazon cover that's pretty much the same as the PW cover - I'm not crazy about the feel of the Amazon cover, though. Why B&N didn't come up with a similar cover that molds to the back of its reader (which has a nicely shaped back for reading coverless) is beyond me. The B&N cover I have for it is nice, and feels nice, but it makes it ridiculously, unnecessarily bulky and awkward. One of the many, many annoying things about Nooks that just don't make sense to me.


Oh I know...I got a cover for a Nook I ordered, only because I have heard the lighted ones were so fragile, so the cover is here, but the seller (tanga.com) cancelled the sale. So I am stuck with a cover I'll never use. Of course if I sell the Nook, the cover will go with it.

I love that flamingo skin!

I have off-brand covers like the $12.99 one you listed, and they are really nice. So when I get my PW2 I will use one of them. (I have 2 of them plus the Amazon cover).


----------



## mlewis78

FearIndex said:


> I don't know what the Fire HD cover is like, but just to comment to those who have the Kindle 4 cover, the Paperwhite cover from Amazon is A LOT higher quality than the $79/$69 Kindle 4/5 cover from Amazon, which has quite poor leather. The official Paperwhite cover from Amazon is very high quality in my opinion. I've always wondered why the $79/$69 Kindle 4/5 cover is so low quality leather-wise, because Kindle 2 and Kindle 3 and PW official covers from Amazon have been high quality.


I have the Amazon lighted leather cover for the basic kindle (K4) and the Amazon Fire HD cover, and I think the smooth leather on the K4 one is very high quality compared with the Fire HD one (which is the same material as the paperwhite cover). But the PW and Fire HD covers are more practical in that they don't get scratched up like the smooth leather one. But I've been using an Oberon on my basic kindle and a marware leather cover on my Fire HD.


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> I have the Amazon lighted leather cover for the basic kindle (K4) and the Amazon Fire HD cover, and I think the smooth leather on the K4 one is very high quality compared with the Fire HD one (which is the same material as the paperwhite cover). But the PW and Fire HD covers are more practical in that they don't get scratched up like the smooth leather one. But I've been using an Oberon on my basic kindle and a marware leather cover on my Fire HD.


I knew the PW cover and the Fire HD cover looked to be the same material, good to know they are. To me they don't really feel like leather at all. And though the newer material is more practical than the 4th gen covers, which do indeed scratch fairly easily, I actually prefer that 4th gen material. It's not so much about the quality, it's about the feel. And of course feel is a very subjective thing.


----------



## FearIndex

mlewis78, Meemo:

Just goes to show how different our personal perceptions can be.  Good to have the different opinions out there for people to ponder.

Indeed, looking from pictures it seems like the Fire HD cover is otherwise the same as the PW cover, but without the metallic detail that actually adds a lot of quality feel (especially compared to Kindle 4 cover which lacks any such thing) to the PW cover in my opinion.

As for the Kindle 4 cover, I think the non-textured leather feels very thin and its sides look very unpolished because they haven't been turned inside, it is just a patch of leather glued/stitched on the cover like a sticker. The rest of the cover is fine, but the leather front lacks the substantial and well-finished feel I think Kindle 2, 3 and PW covers have.

The Kindle 4 official cover just feels flimsy to me, as far as the cover goes. (The interior is fine, though. Other than the light the shines in your eyes, but a piece of cardboard helps with that.)

Just my opinion.


----------



## Cardinal

I've decided I'm going to upgrade. I was really hoping for page turn buttons, I have to use two hands to read on the PW unlike my Kindles (and Nook) with page turn buttons. I do want a PW that is more responsive than the one I have, and I don't want to wait another year or more to replace it.

Now I just have to decide wifi only again or 3G. I have missed having 3G on my out and about Kindle but $70 is a lot of money for a feature that will probably be used only a few times (but would have used today if I had it).



Pickett said:


> YES! It has the ability to skip to the next chapter by pushing the arrow! Not being able to do that kept me from buying the PW (that and the fact that I don't need it. But now I think I do!)


I hope you are right! I really miss that chapter jump feature -- but can we really go to another chapter or is it just a preview? It looks like a window shows up over the page you are on and then you close it, not actually go to a new location. I hope we can navigate with this and not just preview.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearIndex said:


> Indeed, looking from pictures it seems like the Fire HD cover is otherwise the same as the PW cover, but without the metallic detail that actually adds a lot of quality feel (especially compared to Kindle 4 cover which lacks any such thing) to the PW cover in my opinion.


There's a very practical reason why the Fire covers have a rubber rather than metalic 'kindle' detail piece: The Fire's are designed to be used frequently in landscape mode --- for videos for example. With the cover in place you can flip it over and as long as your surface isn't too weird, the device will stand in the case just fine. The rubber bit keeps it from sliding on most surfaces.


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a very practical reason why the Fire covers have a rubber rather than metalic 'kindle' detail piece: The Fire's are designed to be used frequently in landscape mode --- for videos for example. With the cover in place you can flip it over and as long as your surface isn't too weird, the device will stand in the case just fine. The rubber bit keeps it from sliding on most surfaces.


OK! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Toby

Yes, the Fire & the PW Amazon covers are the same, except for that metal piece on the side of the PW cover. My pink cover on the PW looks pretty, but that metal piece kept digging into my finger when I was holding on to the kindle. The covers on both the PW & the Fire are slim, have a nice texture, yet both are heavier than my current Roo Case. The Roo Case is also softer to hold. Also, I like the colors that Amazon chose for the covers. That's just my opinion. Yet, if the kindle were lighter, that in itself, would make the kindle easier for me to hold, since I have arthritis in my hands, & my fingers tend to cramp up if I grip the kindle too tightly for too long.


----------



## KyahCA

And I just bought my PW last March.  

Any news yet if they'll add any of the new features in a software update? It won't surprise me if they don't considering they're supposed to be "new" features for the "new" PW, but it shouldn't be too hard, right? I'd love to have that vocabulary and Goodreads feature on my PW without having to pay another $139 for it.

Other than those features, I'm not very interested in what the new PW has to offer. Better contrast and lighting is nice, but I'm pretty satisfied with my PW's contrast, and pretty content with the lighting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KyahCA said:


> And I just bought my PW last March.
> 
> Any news yet if they'll add any of the new features in a software update? It won't surprise me if they don't considering they're supposed to be "new" features for the "new" PW, but it shouldn't be too hard, right? I'd love to have that vocabulary and Goodreads feature on my PW without having to pay another $139 for it.
> 
> Other than those features, I'm not very interested in what the new PW has to offer. Better contrast and lighting is nice, but I'm pretty satisfied with my PW's contrast, and pretty content with the lighting.


My expectation is that they will eventually add the software features that they can -- depending on whether the processor can support them. The more I read about them the more I'm thinking somethings may not be supported just because they'd be way too slow.

But we'll see! There is already an update available that does some other things not mentioned as features of the PW2, but that probably are there.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Well, I broke down and pre-ordered the PW2. I have been happy with my Touch, but I bought it used and haven't been able to find a lighted cover for it. I love the Oberon cover I have it in but older eyes need more light. The clip on light I have eats batteries like there is no tomorrow!  I hear that the PW will fit into the Oberon Touch covers, so I think I will be happy all the way around. And it will arrive about a week before I leave for Top Sail Island for vacation!


----------



## PaulGuy

Can't help myself, New Paper White pre-ordered!


----------



## northofdivision

"and a new built-in light Amazon says should eliminate any sort of lighting issues some readers had last year." "the Kindle team took this year's upgrade seriously. According to Limp, they experimented with up to 25 different ways to illuminate text." -cnn review

this is awesome!!! for those of us who were "those" readers, this has me counting down the days. 
s.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> "and a new built-in light Amazon says should eliminate any sort of lighting issues some readers had last year." "the Kindle team took this year's upgrade seriously. According to Limp, they experimented with up to 25 different ways to illuminate text." -cnn review
> 
> this is awesome!!! for those of us who were "those" readers, this has me counting down the days.
> s.


Do you have a link to the full article?


----------



## Atunah

Its from this one

http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/09/04/kindle-paperwhite-review/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks!


----------



## stevene9

northofdivision said:


> "and a new built-in light Amazon says should eliminate any sort of lighting issues some readers had last year." "the Kindle team took this year's upgrade seriously. According to Limp, they experimented with up to 25 different ways to illuminate text." -cnn review
> 
> this is awesome!!! for those of us who were "those" readers, this has me counting down the days.
> s.


That cinches it for me but I want the 3 G model. Anyone know when we will be able to preorder it?

Steve


----------



## Chad Winters

Aggh Oct 2nd is going to take so long to get here!


----------



## Linjeakel

stevene9 said:


> That cinches it for me but I want the 3 G model. Anyone know when we will be able to preorder it?
> 
> Steve


That's odd - the 3G model has been available to pre-order in the UK right from the first - even though it's being released a day later than in the US. You'd think since they have a launch day fixed for the 3Gs in the US you'd be able to order, even if the actual devices aren't ready yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> That's odd - the 3G model has been available to pre-order in the UK right from the first - even though it's being released a day later than in the US. You'd think since they have a launch day fixed for the 3Gs in the US you'd be able to order, even if the actual devices aren't ready yet.


It has something to do with FCC approval. . . .which wouldn't be an issue in the UK. . . I guess they were able to get what approval they needed from Her Majesty's Communications Commission (or maybe an EU thing) more quickly.


----------



## Kathy

I'll have to have the new one. I have always upgraded and will again. I have the current PowerWhite and love it. I thought I would miss the 3G but haven't. I'll go for the WiFi again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah, I am going wifi only this time. I have the 3G KK and DXG but with the 3G usage so limited and wifi so available, there is no point in getting the 3G version. I don't plan on travelling to areas where there is no a Starbucks or McDonalds (free wifi) or when I do, I am not going to be worried about the use of electronics. OK, I'll have my Kindle with me but with plenty of books and I think I can withstand the urge to download something new for a week or so.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kathy said:


> I'll have to have the new one. I have always upgraded and will again. I have the current PowerWhite and love it. I thought I would miss the 3G but haven't. I'll go for the WiFi again.


Good to know you didn't miss the 3G. This will be my first one without the 3G, but I can't justify $70.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I believe I have a purchaser for one of my current kindles so I will be pre-ordering a new PW. . . . . I think I'll go with a purple cover this time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I hold on to my old ones. That way people can use them when they come visit


----------



## hamerfan

Congrats to all those pre-ordering!
I think I'll sit this one out as my PW1 has been perfect for me. Maybe next year....


----------



## bethie

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think the 'exchange' procedure bethie mentioned is new-ish. I've never actually heard it mentioned here before. But I am not hugely surprised that it doesn't work to exchange for an item that isn't even in stock yet. At least, in the nearly 5 years I've been on this board, I've never heard of a kindle 'exchange for pre-order' working that way.
> 
> What people _have_ done is simply return the one, working device. You have to contact them and get an authorization and they send a shipping label you can print. You package up the device and send it back. When they get it, they refund you your original cost, less return shipping charges -- which are between $5 and $15 according to what people here have shared.
> 
> Separately, you (pre)order the device you actually want.


Technically, it wasn't an exchange. I could have used the refunded money on anything. When I first initiated the return process, I was given the option to apply my refunded amount to any item in my shopping cart. I canceled the refund, went and added the new PW, and started the refund process again. It worked perfectly for me. This is the first time I've ever been given this option with a return, so it must be pretty new.


----------



## lindnet

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe I have a purchaser for one of my current kindles so I will be pre-ordering a new PW. . . . . I think I'll go with a purple cover this time.


You and me both! I ordered an Orchid Paisley Oberon sleeve for it already.


----------



## Kathy

KindleGirl said:


> Good to know you didn't miss the 3G. This will be my first one without the 3G, but I can't justify $70.


I travel over 75% of the time with my job so I was worried at first. It hooks up to the hotel or any other wireless with no problems. I like to keep lots of books on my Kindle so I just make sure it is loaded up before leaving home. I have bought plenty of books on the road without a problem. It is also lighter than the 3G models. Doesn't seem like a lot but when you are carting an iPad and laptop lighter is a help.


----------



## JetJammer

I finally caved and preordered the new PW.  I'm not a touch screen fan, I really, really like my page turn buttons, but I'm going to give it a try.  There are a lot of things I like about it.

I too ordered the purple case, which they already sent.  Guess that means the cases haven't changed from the PW1?  I hope it works when the actual PW shows up, because I'll have had it a month already!  Hmm, and sure hope I can FIND it again in a month...


----------



## Jaasy

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe I have a purchaser for one of my current kindles so I will be pre-ordering a new PW. . . . . I think I'll go with a purple cover this time.


I'm thinking purple too, Ann.


----------



## Kathy

I just pre-ordered my PowerWhite. I should receive it Oct. 2nd. Now I have to decide what to do with my current PowerWhite. I have run out of family to give it to. I have sold them in the past. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe I have a purchaser for one of my current kindles so I will be pre-ordering a new PW. . . . . I think I'll go with a purple cover this time.





Jaasy said:


> I'm thinking purple too, Ann.


I have the purple cover on my current PW - it's a nice colour, not too garish.

I'm still debating whether or not to get the PW2, though if the old covers fit the new device and I go with a wi-fi only and not a 3G this time, I could get it for almost half what I spent on the first one - which makes it a very attractive proposition, given the improvements.

As it's not released here till 9th October, that will give me a few days to hear what all of you in the US think of it, so don't be shy with your thoughts!


----------



## gstvsn

The original PW covers do fit the new one--the two devices are exactly the same size. My PW 1 is in the purple cover and I have a black one because I had ordered both, not knowing which I would like better, and kept both. My daughter will get the PW1 and I'll put the new one in the little black dress with a new Decalgirl skin


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I have the purple cover on my current PW - it's a nice colour, not too garish.
> 
> I'm still debating whether or not to get the PW2, though if the old covers fit the new device and I go with a wi-fi only and not a 3G this time, I could get it for almost half what I spent on the first one - which makes it a very attractive proposition, given the improvements.
> 
> As it's not released here till 9th October, that will give me a few days to hear what all of you in the US think of it, so don't be shy with your thoughts!


Yeah. . .when the PW first came out, that shade of purple was not an option. . . I went with 'persimmon' which isn't a bad color. But I'm ready for a change. And my buyer is going to take the cover as well. Maybe there's someone in your office or something who's been thinking of trying kindle but balking at the price? OR maybe you need a back up. 

I'm hoping to be able to get Betsy to take some pictures of both devices, side by side, sans covers so we can get some good comparison pics.  I'd do it myself, but she's actually much better at it -- having the 'artists eye' and all.


----------



## Toby

Kathy, before reading what you said, I thought you were going to say that you got the 3G because you traveled. I'm glad that you have no problems with having a wifi kindle & that it's worked out for you. This time, I went with the wifi model. I used to get the 3G, except for the K4 which only had wifi. I figured that since I now have a smartphone, if need be, I can download a book on the phone & also read the book later on my kindle. Also, the $70 price factors in. I definitely will be happier with the lighter weight.


----------



## kschles

Toby said:


> Kathy, before reading what you said, I thought you were going to say that you got the 3G because you traveled. I'm glad that you have no problems with having a wifi kindle & that it's worked out for you. This time, I went with the wifi model. I used to get the 3G, except for the K4 which only had wifi. I figured that since I now have a smartphone, if need be, I can download a book on the phone & also read the book later on my kindle. Also, the $70 price factors in. I definitely will be happier with the lighter weight.


I used to get the 3G models also. However, now my Verizon phone plan offers the option of using my phone as a WiFi hotspot. I've tried this out and it works very well. So my next Kindle (I'm currently trying to resist the upgrade urge...don't know how long I can hold out) will be WiFi only.


----------



## John Hopper

I've preordered the PW2 3G.  It's not out in the UK until early November, but I can wait and it means that I can always cancel the order in the unlikely event that the initial reviews in October are unfavourable.

I always go for a 3G model.  Given the PW's smaller internal memory, downloading from the cloud is something I need to do more often.  And it's not just about downloading books - I also use online access it for looking up refs on Wikipedia while reading.


----------



## 1131

Finally, a release date for the 3g Paperwhite. It isn't up for preorder yet. I'll be checking my email every day until it is though. I can wait till November. My current PW is working fine and the new one should arrive in time for me to send the old one off with my mother before she goes south for the winter. I use the 3g often. While there are plenty of wifi hotspots, I'm frequently not anywhere near them. I tried wifi with the basic Kindle and didn't like it. Amazon spoiled me with the K1.


----------



## ayuryogini

John Hopper said:


> I've preordered the PW2 3G. It's not out in the UK until early November, but I can wait and it means that I can always cancel the order in the unlikely event that the initial reviews in October are unfavourable.
> 
> I always go for a 3G model. Given the PW's smaller internal memory, downloading from the cloud is something I need to do more often. And it's not just about downloading books - I also use online access it for looking up refs on Wikipedia while reading.


I always go for the 3G model as well; but how did you pre-order yours?


----------



## 1131

ayuryogini said:


> I always go for the 3G model as well; but how did you pre-order yours?


The PW is up for preorder in the UK. The best we can do is sign up for email notification.


----------



## avivs

So... what are the chances that the kindle will be released a few days early?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

avivs said:


> So... what are the chances that the kindle will be released a few days early?


Noooooooooooooo!! I've already got the day off for October 1!! (With one day Prime shipping.) Although I already had PTO as it's my b-day, but what a fun delivery to get on one's birthday AND a day off?!!!


----------



## John Hopper

KimberlyinMN said:


> Noooooooooooooo!! I've already got the day off for October 1!! (With one day Prime shipping.) Although I already had PTO as it's my b-day, but what a fun delivery to get on one's birthday AND a day off?!!!


I hope you get the birthday you want, Kimberly 

I think it was the flip page feature that made me decide to pre-order so early. And the vocabulary builder will be great as well. But, overall, I guess I must confess, the fact it is a new model of Kindle out, and as reading is so integral a part of my life, I just had to have it.

John


----------



## Atunah

I am trying to be strong and not pre-order. For once I don't want to be caught up in the pre-order mania. I want to read what people have to say and then get it. I have the PW1 already so no hurry right?

But now amazon put this screensaver on my PW about the new PW. I mean come on.  

Still hanging in there. I will get one, but I just want to make sure the light is as they say. I am starting to get weaker though...


----------



## LDB

I really like my PW but the better contrast and Goodreads connection are two appealing factors to consider upgrading. I'm still a bystander at this point.


----------



## GBear

Quick flipping is about the only thing still missing for me from the DTB experience, so that's the tipping point for me for wanting to upgrade from my K3 to PW2. I'm also hoping to get quicker navigation when going to the Home page and better reading in bed so I can turn over without blinding my wife with the cover light. But I'm still managing to hold out on pre-ordering. Instead I've let just about everyone in the family know that it's on my birthday list...I might end up with multiple new Kindles!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

avivs said:


> So... what are the chances that the kindle will be released a few days early?


If the 3G version came out a few days early, I'd love it! I leave on a trip to Washington DC a day or two before the expected date of release. I'd cheerfully pay for one day shipping to have a 3G PW2 to use during my trip, and especially to flaunt at the KB meetup in DC next November!

Alas, I doubt it will happen, and it won't kill me to wait till I return from DC to get my new toy.


----------



## booklover888

Atunah said:


> I am trying to be strong and not pre-order. For once I don't want to be caught up in the pre-order mania. I want to read what people have to say and then get it. I have the PW1 already so no hurry right?
> 
> But now amazon put this screensaver on my PW about the new PW. I mean come on.
> 
> Still hanging in there. I will get one, but I just want to make sure the light is as they say. I am starting to get weaker though...


Stay strong, sister! I feel the same way as you do! There is no reason for us to preorder....as soon as people start sharing their glowing reports and pictures, that will be the time for us to order! If people start reporting their satisfaction on the 30th or the 1st or 2nd, we can have our in hand just two days later! So no need for us to preorder! Our time will come!


----------



## sparklemotion

Atunah said:


> I am trying to be strong and not pre-order. For once I don't want to be caught up in the pre-order mania. I want to read what people have to say and then get it. I have the PW1 already so no hurry right?
> 
> But now amazon put this screensaver on my PW about the new PW. I mean come on.
> 
> Still hanging in there. I will get one, but I just want to make sure the light is as they say. I am starting to get weaker though...


I hear you. I was in the holding out camp too, but then I caved and pre-ordered. I guess I'm not too good at waiting. lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

avivs said:


> So... what are the chances that the kindle will be released a few days early?


In the past, when 'The Date' is given, it's not been much changed.

When the K3(Keyboard) came out, they shipped such that those with Prime membership who pre-ordered got them ON release day. If you'd paid the extra four bucks for 1 day shipping, you actually got them a day early.

With the PW last year, 1 day people got them on release day and regular prime people got them in one day. Mostly.

Folks who got them late for whatever reason had their shipping refunded.

Note that non-Prime orders didn't seem to follow any pattern I could see. Of course, the only data to look at was what people chose to share here.  In some cases, they got them quick and in some cases it was slower -- it did qualify for free 'super saver' shipping. But if they'd _paid_ for quicker shipping, they generally did come on the day or the day after.

At this point I am going with Prime shipping but have not paid to upgrade to 1-day.


----------



## Toby

I also went with Prime Shipping.


----------



## Meemo

KimberlyinMN said:


> Noooooooooooooo!! I've already got the day off for October 1!! (With one day Prime shipping.) Although I already had PTO as it's my b-day, but what a fun delivery to get on one's birthday AND a day off?!!!


You too?? Happy birthday to us! (We hope! I did the same thing - changed to one-day shipping so it'd be here on my b'day.)


----------



## Chad Winters

So I used to know the answer, but after upgrading if I want to give my wife my KK (she's finally agreed to join the digital age!) what is the easiest way to get my 1000 sci-fi and fantasy, etc. books that she does not want off the old Kindle?

Easiest would be wipe it and then put a few books back on for her but I can't remember how


----------



## avivs

Toby said:


> I also went with Prime Shipping.


I've bought the KT and the first KPW and they bout shipped a few days early. one of them i received in Israel (takes time for stuff to get there) at the same day the product was Supposed to be released.


----------



## booklover888

Well I am all talk....I decided to order the PW2! Because I wanted to get the Amazon credit card and get $50 off. So I did! With tax, it was $76. Yay me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chad Winters said:


> So I used to know the answer, but after upgrading if I want to give my wife my KK (she's finally agreed to join the digital age!) what is the easiest way to get my 1000 sci-fi and fantasy, etc. books that she does not want off the old Kindle?
> 
> Easiest would be wipe it and then put a few books back on for her but I can't remember how


Quickest is to do a 'reset to factory'. Pull up the menu and then go to settings, then menu, then 'reset to factory defaults.'. You will probably have to re-register it back to the account as that might un-register it. AND reset personalization -- like wifi login passwords, etc.

Once you get it re-registered (may take a couple of syncs to make sure it's talking properly to your account) you can put on any books she wants.

OR, if she plans to just have her own separate account, register it there and go. . . . . .


----------



## Chad Winters

I love that I can already send books to my new Paperwhite that I don't have yet..


----------



## stevene9

Why I am upgrading from PW1 (3g) to PW2 (3g):

1. Better contrast

2. While I have not been overly bothered with the "torch-like" lights at the bottom, they supposedly have improved them in this new version. 

Anyway, just as my wife got my k3 when I went to PW1, now she gets upgraded to PW2 (although to be honest she doesn't really care; she doesn't have the visual problems that I do). I guess I am permanently stuck in the kindle upgrade cycle (although I did skip k2). As I mentioned before, k6 is my limit (before I giveaway my k1 to a non household member).

Steve


----------



## Patricia

I just received my paperwhite cover.  I haven't had a Kindle since the Kindle 3...only a Fire and iPad mini.  I didn't realize how tiny the paperwhite is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmmm. . . . .just thought of something:  I'll need to come up with a good name for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We need a separate thread for naming!  I'll start one...

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr

All of your chatter is going to make me break down and order one!  LOL!


----------



## KindleGirl

CrystalStarr said:


> All of your chatter is going to make me break down and order one! LOL!


Just surrender quickly and go get in line.


----------



## Toby

Go for it!


----------



## Supers

Ordered!
I just went away for a week's holiday and sat on my K2 on the second last day, and now I have a rectangle of dead pixels on the top right on the screen.  
One of my friends said it was just my subconscious sabotaging me as I had just been talking about getting the new PW but not being able to justify it as the K2 was perfectly fine!!


----------



## FearIndex

I find it a little strange (just to my personal preferences) that people feel the need to rationalize what to do with their past Kindles or justify how many they can have. (OK, I know some are just kidding about it.) I guess it is a natural and understandable reaction, I've just never personally felt that about Kindles. I just mostly stack my old Kindles up and actually kind of like it (if I find alternate uses or users for them that's OK, but I never look for it). They don't take that much space, they aren't that expensive as yearly upgrades etc.

I guess I have no conscience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Supers said:


> Ordered!
> I just went away for a week's holiday and sat on my K2 on the second last day, and now I have a rectangle of dead pixels on the top right on the screen.
> One of my friends said it was just my subconscious sabotaging me as I had just been talking about getting the new PW but not being able to justify it as the K2 was perfectly fine!!


Amazon will probably replace it for you. If it's under warranty I'd give it like 95% odds -- even though it's an 'oops' rather than a 'defect'. If it's out of warranty, they will probably still offer you a discount on a replacement. So the thing to do is call them and ask! (Be sure you're contacting KINDLE customer service. I think the best thing is to use their 'call me back' feature.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearIndex said:


> I find it a little strange (just to my personal preferences) that people feel the need to rationalize what to do with their past Kindles or justify how many they can have. (OK, I know some are just kidding about it.) I guess it is a natural and understandable reaction, I've just never personally felt that about Kindles. I just mostly stack my old Kindles up and actually kind of like it (if I find alternate uses or users for them that's OK, but I never look for it). They don't take that much space, they aren't that expensive as yearly upgrades etc.
> 
> I guess I have no conscience.


I don't want a perfectly useful thing to sit there being wasted just because _I_ no longer care to use it. So, while I definitely have multiple devices -- having a back up is a good thing!  -- I tend to try to find someone to pass things on to so that they'll be helpful to someone who, say, can't afford to purchase new every year or two.

I don't think of it as rationalizing my purchase. I think of it as extending the useful life of a still functioning device.


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't want a perfectly useful thing to sit there being wasted just because _I_ no longer care to use it. So, while I definitely have multiple devices -- having a back up is a good thing!  -- I tend to try to find someone to pass things on to so that they'll be helpful to someone who, say, can't afford to purchase new every year or two.
> 
> I don't think of it as rationalizing my purchase. I think of it as extending the useful life of a still functioning device.


And you guys of course are right that it is the ecological and right thing to try and pass the devices on. 

I'm kind of fond of my old Kindle collection at this point.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a nice video where you can see the screen in action well. It looks really nice and even to me. I had to turn down the volume as the talking annoyed me though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iStSEX0D4nM


----------



## CrystalStarr

Atunah said:


> Here is a nice video where you can see the screen in action well. It looks really nice and even to me. I had to turn down the volume as the talking annoyed me though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iStSEX0D4nM


You were better off having the volume off. The interviewer was not exactly nice.


----------



## Toby

I feel the same way as Ann, as I like to pass on my kindles. You should have seen the surprise & joy on the face & the sound of his voice as I passed on my K3. He was so overjoyed & excited. He signed on his amazon password right thereon the spot I had the 3G model. He was excited to show me his name on the kindle. Then, he download a sample of a book that he had been wanting to read. Then, while reading the sample, I told him all the tricks of the trade of kindleness, he bought the book. We were at work, so I had to talk quick. He doesn't know how to get the wifi password, so I was so happy that I gave him a 3G kindle.

Otherwise, I still have a stack of kindles, but I use all of them, until I pass them on. I am addicted to kindles & love getting the latest generation, "just because".


----------



## Toby

Supers, so sorry about you Kindle.   I guess now, you need the new PW.


----------



## laurie_lu

I am considering donating my Kindle Touch to the US Troops again like I did with my original Kindle.


----------



## jlee745

The interviewer got on my nerves


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I couldn't watch more than a minute -- that interviewer was, indeed, annoying.


----------



## Atunah

Which is why I watched it on mute.  . But I just wanted to see the screen and is a decent video for that.


----------



## Atunah

Another video that was posted over on mobile reads. Now this is in italian. . He really shows a lot of details of the paging though. Around 4:30 into the video, he uses the flip thingy feature. And something I am wondering, since I don't speak italian. It shows something that looks like a bookmark at the top at 5:20. Not the corners we have, but like a ribbon. And when he clicks on it he gets 2 locations. Then he can go back and forth between them. So it seems maybe that you can also flip through bookmarks you have in a book like that. That would be neat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63QJtaxnC10#t=570

I could listen to a man speak italian all day long. Even if I don't understand a word of it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Is it just me, or in that video, does it look like there's two dots above the word "kindle" on the front? Perhaps a light sensor, so it can automatically adjust the light? Though I can't find anything about that in the manual.

The manual does say this about bookmarks: "You can view a list of all of your bookmarks within a book by tapping the Bookmark button on the reading toolbar or by tapping the top right corner of the page. To preview a bookmarked page or location, tap any bookmark in the list. To go to the selected location, tap inside the preview pane. To remain on the current page and exit the bookmark feature, tap outside of the preview pane."

EDITED TO ADD: at 4:52 in the video, it shows the light settings screen, and the new PW2 does have some extra button. I have trouble reading what it says, but maybe "Max". That would mean the button does the same thing as pressing and holding the "+". But perhaps those dots are light sensors, and that button is the option to automatically have the kindle set the brightness based on room lighting. Interesting, though I'm not sure I'd use it. My Android tablet seems to quickly shift brightness from one minute to the next if I leave it on Auto.

EDITED AGAIN - OK, I think I'm full of hot air. I don't see those two dots in other videos, and in Amazon's own video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaHQqI3fksM) that button on the light screen says Max and when someone taps it, the light goes to Max (so, same as tapping and holding the "+").


----------



## Atunah

I figured they just put on some sticker or dots so we or them can tell them apart.  . The difference is on the back where the old says Kindle and the new says Amazon, but for the video, maybe they just wanted to make sure.


----------



## lindnet

I haven't watched the whole video yet, but as someone who returned the first PW because of the marquee lighting across the bottom, I'm a little concerned when he shows the same bright spots across the bottom of the new one.  I mean, I know that the lighting has to come from somewhere, but those sure looked bright!  I don't see them when looking straight at the screen though, so hopefully it wouldn't be an issue.

Fingers crossed that the new one is a keeper!


----------



## Seleya

Did anybody need an Italian speaker?  

I don't recall if it's mentioned anywhere, but at 1:16 he says that the new one has 19% more touch sensors compared to the first gen. Paperwhite, he says that because of that the reaction to touch is more precise and one doesn't 'accidentally' change page.

He says that there are 4 leds as in the old model, but the light-spreading layer is more efficient and the light is more even than it was, also, according to the video, the processor is faster but this does not reduce the reading time before needing to recharge the battery.

According to him the new screen is definitely whiter than the old one.

As to software changes:

The ribbon shown at 5:27 means that there are bookmarks, tapping on it has a bookmark list pop up, tapping on one bookmark in the list brings up a preview of the bookmarked page, he says it's like browsing a book holding one's place with a finger.

At 6:55 he shows that tapping at the top brings out the usual menu, but at the bottom there is a different option telling you which chapter you are in, tapping the right/left arrows at the bottom one can jump chapters ahead or back.

At 7:12: holding a word brings up a window with two tabs, one is the default dictionary, the other is Wikipedia 

Then he goes on speaking about what hasn't changed in the software (reading time and so on) and the Amazon store and book availability.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thank you, Seleya!  That's very helpful. I just love that Kboards is 'Global'.


----------



## Seleya

My pleasure, Ann!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you so much Seleya for watching this and letting us know what was being said. Really helpful.



Seleya said:


> The ribbon shown at 5:27 means that there are bookmarks, tapping on it has a bookmark list pop up, tapping on one bookmark in the list brings up a preview of the bookmarked page, he says it's like browsing a book holding one's place with a finger.


So I did see that ribbon right and assume they incorporated the bookmarks into that page flip feature. That is great. I can't wait for this new software. 
I am going to get a new PW anyway, but only after the first wave gets theirs.


----------



## Broadus

Seleya said:


> Did anybody need an Italian speaker?


Absolutely! Thanks so much.


----------



## Seleya

You all are welcome, and thanks for posting the link, I hadn't seen the video.


----------



## Cardinal

Seleya said:


> At 6:55 he shows that tapping at the top brings out the usual menu, but at the bottom there is a different option telling you which chapter you are in, tapping the right/left arrows at the bottom one can jump chapters ahead or back.


YES! Good, good, good!!!!! I am so excited to have chapter jumping back! 

I've sold my Paperwhite to help finance the new one. I have kept all of my other Kindles (and use them) but I figured the Paperwhite wouldn't get used once the new one arrives. I'm enjoying my $79K K as my out and about Kindle right now, it is so lightweight and being able to hold and turn pages with one hand is fantastic.

I haven't pre-ordered because I am so busy at the moment I won't have much time to read when it arrives, and I don't want the first thirty days to go by with barely using it. I'm sure when they start arriving I will regret that, but I am going to hold off for a few weeks.


----------



## mish

I've been waiting all year for the new kindles to come out so I can finally upgrade from my K2.  I've pre-ordered already and I'm eager to get my new kindle...however, now that my pre-ordered kindle shows up in my download list, I can't send anything to my current K2! It automatically gets sent to the PW I pre-ordered no matter what I device I choose.    I tried to send to my Android app as well and that doesn't work either.  Anyone else having that problem?  Samples don't get stored in the cloud so I can't even go to MYK to try and send it that way. This is frustrating!


----------



## Atunah

mish said:


> I've been waiting all year for the new kindles to come out so I can finally upgrade from my K2. I've pre-ordered already and I'm eager to get my new kindle...however, now that my pre-ordered kindle shows up in my download list, I can't send anything to my current K2! It automatically gets sent to the PW I pre-ordered no matter what I device I choose.  I tried to send to my Android app as well and that doesn't work either. Anyone else having that problem? Samples don't get stored in the cloud so I can't even go to MYK to try and send it that way. This is frustrating!


Stuff gets send automatically to the kindle first in the drop down by alphabet. The e-ink kindles are always listed first. Is your K2 listed first by alphabet before your new PW? Or are you saying that you can't send anything even if you select a different device in the drop down.


----------



## mish

Atunah said:


> Stuff gets send automatically to the kindle first in the drop down by alphabet. The e-ink kindles are always listed first. Is your K2 listed first by alphabet before your new PW? Or are you saying that you can't send anything even if you select a different device in the drop down.


I'm selecting a different device:

I choose my K2....it goes to the pre-ordered PW
I choose my Android.... it goes the pre-ordered PW
I choose my Kindle for PC... it goes to the pre-ordered PW
I choose the cloud reader...it goes to the pre-ordered PW

I should check to see what happens if I go to MYK and try to send it to my K2 from there... but I shouldn't have to do that with every book and samples are not automatically stored in the cloud.


----------



## crebel

mish said:


> I'm selecting a different device:
> 
> I choose my K2....it goes to the pre-ordered PW
> I choose my Android.... it goes the pre-ordered PW
> I choose my Kindle for PC... it goes to the pre-ordered PW
> I choose the cloud reader...it goes to the pre-ordered PW
> 
> I should check to see what happens if I go to MYK and try to send it to my K2 from there... but I shouldn't have to do that with every book and samples are not automatically stored in the cloud.


I would be calling Kindle Customer service immediately! Hope you get it resolved quickly.


----------



## mish

crebel said:


> I would be calling Kindle Customer service immediately! Hope you get it resolved quickly.


I guess that is the next step. I was hoping it was just a glitch and would resolve itself in a day or so.... heavy sighs.


----------



## Toby

I would call or have kindle CS call you back. In the meantime, I would look in your archives for paid books & order a sample from your kindle from the store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you are ordering from your browser, you might also try clearing your cache or ordering from a different computer.

Betsy


----------



## mish

Well, after talking with 4 people on instant chat and 2 people on the phone, they concluded it was a problem with the website and not my account.  The issue was forwarded to the developers to investigate.  They said it should be fixed in about 2 or 3 days.  I guess we shall see.  In the meantime, I'll try requesting the samples directly from my Kindle.  

In the process of trying to fix it, they had me deregister my pre-ordered PW and after I did that, everything was being sent to my K2.  So I guess it just wants to send it to whatever is the top device in the drop down list regardless of which device is chosen.  I never had this problem until I sent in my pre-order.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mish said:


> Well, after talking with 4 people on instant chat and 2 people on the phone, they concluded it was a problem with the website and not my account. The issue was forwarded to the developers to investigate. They said it should be fixed in about 2 or 3 days. I guess we shall see. In the meantime, I'll try requesting the samples directly from my Kindle.
> 
> In the process of trying to fix it, they had me deregister my pre-ordered PW and after I did that, everything was being sent to my K2. So I guess it just wants to send it to whatever is the top device in the drop down list regardless of which device is chosen. I never had this problem until I sent in my pre-order.


If that's what's happening, then just rename your new one (that you don't have yet) to something later in the alphabet so it won't show up as the top device.

But, yeah, that's not how it's supposed to work.


----------



## mish

Ann in Arlington said:


> If that's what's happening, then just rename your new one (that you don't have yet) to something later in the alphabet so it won't show up as the top device.
> 
> But, yeah, that's not how it's supposed to work.


That would be a good temporary fix but now that my PW has been deregistered I won't be able to do anything with it until it gets delivered and I can reregister it. But that actually solves my problem with the samples since my K2 is now the top device. I didn't think of that until I saw your reply. Changing the name of the PW won't help me later because I still need to be able to choose a different device. Hopefully, they will find out what the problem is. I actually just got a call back from CS asking me to try dumping my cache like Betsy suggested but it didn't work. It seems to only be a problem with samples at this point. When I download a full book now, it is going to the selected device. Damn samples. I don't even usually get them for myself. I only read samples of books for review requests.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mish said:


> That would be a good temporary fix but now that my PW has been deregistered I won't be able to do anything with it until it gets delivered and I can reregister it. But that actually solves my problem with the samples since my K2 is now the top device. I didn't think of that until I saw your reply. Changing the name of the PW won't help me later because I still need to be able to choose a different device. Hopefully, they will find out what the problem is. I actually just got a call back from CS asking me to try dumping my cache like Betsy suggested but it didn't work. It seems to only be a problem with samples at this point. When I download a full book now, it is going to the selected device. d*mn samples. I don't even usually get them for myself. I only read samples of books for review requests.


It's weird that no one else (that we know of) is having this problem if it's a website issue. I tried ordering samples, and as near as I can tell they went to the right devices....

Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G.

Next Tuesday!!


----------



## lindnet

Ok, I know we've gone through this with some of the other pre-ordered Kindles, but for the life of me I can't remember what the answer is.  If I have the new PW on pre-order with a delivery date of Oct 2, and I change the shipping to One Day.....does that mess up my order and change my delivery date to be further away?

I'm thinking maybe it doesn't apply this time because it doesn't appear that anyone is getting later delivery dates.  Is that correct?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've done that in the past and it didn't affect my order...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I also changed mine to 1 day after the fact last time (I had regular PRIME shipping to start) and it had no effect.  I got the device on the date promised.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Cardinal said:


> I am so excited to have chapter jumping back!


I've been thinking this upgrade would just roll by without me. (I went from K1 to K3 w/o ever a K2 or DX.) However, if the above is true, I'll spend the money, even though I also really want buttons. I won't preorder but will wait a while and decide what to do with my current PW.


----------



## metal134

I may get one just simply because I regret getting the Wi-Fi only version last time.  Nothing other than that is compelling enough for me to upgrade.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I've been thinking this upgrade would just roll by without me. (I went from K1 to K3 w/o ever a K2 or DX.) However, if the above is true, I'll spend the money, even though I also really want buttons. I won't preorder but will wait a while and decide what to do with my current PW.


You can always wait a while and see what they give the old paperwhite in an update. It might be a feature that they include there.


----------



## lindnet

Thanks Ann and Betsy!  I think I'll go ahead and change it.  I mean, why should I wait one more day?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lindnet said:


> Thanks Ann and Betsy! I think I'll go ahead and change it. I mean, why should I wait one more day?


Exactly....


----------



## Vicki G.

lindnet said:


> Ok, I know we've gone through this with some of the other pre-ordered Kindles, but for the life of me I can't remember what the answer is. If I have the new PW on pre-order with a delivery date of Oct 2, and I change the shipping to One Day.....does that mess up my order and change my delivery date to be further away?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it doesn't apply this time because it doesn't appear that anyone is getting later delivery dates. Is that correct?


I just changed mine a couple of days ago with no problems. Delivery Date: October 2!


----------



## lindnet

Sure glad I listened to you guys and took the plunge!  Oct 1!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  Saw an add for the new Paperwhite on Dancing With the Stars tonight!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Saw an add for the new Paperwhite on Dancing With the Stars tonight!
> 
> Betsy


Is that the one on the couch on the street -- I saw it via FB.


----------



## Vicki G.

Vicki G. said:


> I just changed mine a couple of days ago with no problems. Delivery Date: October 2!


October 1 Delivery Date! Duh!!! Got too excited.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is that the one on the couch on the street -- I saw it via FB.


Yep. It's the first one I've seen on TV.

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

lindnet said:


> Sure glad I listened to you guys and took the plunge! Oct 1!


So glad you asked about this! I updated my order to Oct. 1st, as well. I was hesitant to do so, thinking it might delay shipment the way it did in years past. Now I'll (hopefully) receive my new PW on Tuesday and will be able to bring my current PW to my son the next day when I head to his home to babysit for my grandsons. I think I'm as excited for him to have this PW as I am to get the new one!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Muddypawz said:


> So glad you asked about this! I updated my order to Oct. 1st, as well. I was hesitant to do so, thinking it might delay shipment the way it did in years past.


I think with past releases, messing with the shipping method could potentially screw things up because the first batches were sold out and people who preordered later were going to get their kindles later. So if changing the order made the computer treat it like a _new _order, then people sometimes were getting later shipping dates. But this model doesn't seem to be sold out at all - current shipping date for new orders is still Sept. 30.


----------



## Atunah

Not sure if this video has been posted before. Much more pleasant guy to listen too.  
He uses the old and the new both inside a room and turns the light off. Now I think his camera does some light adjusting every time he flips a page, but you can still see really well the difference in the screens. 
I can really see on the old PW the shadows and light bleeds. And also the light triangle that is on the bottom. Mine is actually worst than his. I have a diamond pattern on the bottom for about 2 inches up. Mostly visible at night. So I don't see that on the new one. I am getting exited.


----------



## bordercollielady

Atunah said:


> Not sure if this video has been posted before.


I'm not seeing the link.. can you post it again?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> I'm not seeing the link.. can you post it again?


You're not seeing it because Atunah didn't post it. 

In the smoke-filled Admin caves, this is called "pulling a Betsy."


Betsy


----------



## Atunah

oops. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klxgpPi-3po


----------



## northofdivision

five.more.days.....night and day in the video of the old and new. old one i see splotches all over and the new, none. this is awesome. can't wait.


----------



## lindnet

How weird.  I guess it just depends on your eyes/brain.  To me, they both appear to have the blotches and the marquee lighting across the bottom.  The new one doesn't have it as bad, but it's there.  And the new one has a yellow background, while the old one appears whiter.  

Obviously my eyes are getting too old to see correctly.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

lindnet said:


> How weird. I guess it just depends on your eyes/brain.


Everyone is going to see things a little differently, and I'm sure there will be quite the variety of opinions when people start receiving their PW2s. I do see an improvement in that video - I notice the green and pink splotches similar to my PW1, and don't see them in the PW2, and I see almost no of the shadow pattern across the bottom (I see a little dark spot on the left, near the time to finish).

I do wish that he turned the light down on the PW2 so that it was a more equal comparison.

The video is making me want a yellow cover, though. I have no need for a 2nd cover, and like the purple one I have...


----------



## Meemo

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Everyone is going to see things a little differently, and I'm sure there will be quite the variety of opinions when people start receiving their PW2s. I do see an improvement in that video - I notice the green and pink splotches similar to my PW1, and don't see them in the PW2, and I see almost no of the shadow pattern across the bottom (I see a little dark spot on the left, near the time to finish).
> 
> I do wish that he turned the light down on the PW2 so that it was a more equal comparison.
> 
> The video is making me want a yellow cover, though. I have no need for a 2nd cover, and like the purple one I have...


Different monitors will look different as well.

Since one of the features of the new screen a lighter background, he may well have had the lights at the same level.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to have to watch the video again on something other than my iPad because, truthfully, I liked the one on the left better--and that was the old PW, right? It looked like he moved the one on the left away and showed the page skipping feature with the one on the right?



Eltanin Publishing said:


> I do wish that he turned the light down on the PW2 so that it was a more equal comparison.


I watched with the sound off. Do we know that he didn't have the same light level on for both devices? I can't really believe Len wouldn't have them the same.

Really going to have to watch it again....

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer

I rather agree Betsy.  I'm assuming the lighting was set to the same level, and I actually liked the background on the old PW better.  It looked more like paper and less like a monitor...

I don't have an original PW, but did order the PW2.  We'll see, I may end up hating it.


----------



## Chad Winters

Yeah, I hope its not as LCD like as it looked on video


----------



## KindleGirl

Yep, I have to agree. I thought the one on the left was more white than the PW2 on the right. I thought I just need to adjust my eyes, but I see some other people saw it the same way. I guess we'll find out when they arrive.


----------



## Okkoto86

The one on the left looked better because video cameras aren't human eyes.  Video cameras compensate for colors differently than our eyes.  The video camera will meter what it thinks should be white and adjust color accordingly, that why the original paperwhite light looks white in videos but looked kinda blue in person, the cameras were fixing it.  In this video the old one is white and the new one is yellowish, all that means is that the new one has a warmer light and isn't representative of the actual color.  To me this is a good thing since the paperwhite always looks blue and artificial to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Okkoto86 said:


> The one on the left looked better because video cameras aren't human eyes. Video cameras compensate for colors differently than our eyes. The video camera will meter what it thinks should be white and adjust color accordingly, that why the original paperwhite light looks white in videos but looked kinda blue in person, the cameras were fixing it. In this video the old one is white and the new one is yellowish, all that means is that the new one has a warmer light and isn't representative of the actual color. To me this is a good thing since the paperwhite always looks blue and artificial to me.


*shrug* My PW has never looked blue to me in person. But I guess we'll find out on Oct 1! 

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do we know that he didn't have the same light level on for both devices? I can't really believe Len wouldn't have them the same.


It's certainly possible he had them both set to the same brightness _number_, but I believe the PW2 has a brighter light overall, so I just meant that I thought it would be helpful if he had tried to set them to similar actual brightness, to make it easier to compare the whiteness of the screen, etc. A setting of "9" might be brighter on the PW2 than "9" on the PW1. I think someone mentioned something like, "I hope their claim of a whiter white isn't just because they turned the light up brighter, so it looks whiter." I don't think this is the case, but I do think the PW2 can go brighter than the PW1 (not sure why - the brightest setting on the PW1 seemed more than bright enough for me).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eltanin Publishing said:


> It's certainly possible he had them both set to the same brightness _number_, but I believe the PW2 has a brighter light overall, so I just meant that I thought it would be helpful if he had tried to set them to similar actual brightness, to make it easier to compare the whiteness of the screen, etc. A setting of "9" might be brighter on the PW2 than "9" on the PW1. I think someone mentioned something like, "I hope their claim of a whiter white isn't just because they turned the light up brighter, so it looks whiter." I don't think this is the case, but I do think the PW2 can go brighter than the PW1 (not sure why - the brightest setting on the PW1 seemed more than bright enough for me).


I see your point, and that might be a useful piece of information to add: "To give a similar brightness on the PW2 as the PW1, one would have to set the PW2 at 9 rather than 10" or something similar. But I think maniupulating the settings to give them a similar look would be misleading and would cause comment. I'd rather have the setting be the same and see the differences, myself. 

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal

ellenoc said:


> I've been thinking this upgrade would just roll by without me. (I went from K1 to K3 w/o ever a K2 or DX.) However, if the above is true, I'll spend the money, even though I also really want buttons. I won't preorder but will wait a while and decide what to do with my current PW.


I really do want page turn buttons back as well! I think the improvements for the PW2 are well thought out, refinements on an already good eReader. I like the vocabulary builder and seeing footnotes without leaving the page.

Thanks for the link Atunah! I'm happy to see the navigation can be a quick look and go back to your spot, or for moving to a new place in the book. I think navigating is an issue with eBooks and it looks like the PW2 makes great strides with the chapter jumps, quick flip, and page number display option (most likely when publishers supply real page numbers).

I think my PW had a great display, I will be really disappointed if the new one is not as nice, but I don't think that is likely to happen.

I'm looking forward to getting mine. I still haven't ordered it yet. Last year I tried to time it and I think it was suppose to arrive three weeks after they started shipping but I got mine almost immediately (or maybe even a day or two before they were suppose to start arriving). It will be fun to see everyone's reaction to the new PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I see your point, and that might be a useful piece of information to add: "To give a similar brightness on the PW2 as the PW1, one would have to set the PW2 at 9 rather than 10" or something similar. But I think maniupulating the settings to give them a similar look would be misleading and would cause comment. I'd rather have the setting be the same and see the differences, myself.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . .that makes sense to me. . . . . set them both at the same number, in the same lighting, and see how they look.

FWIW, I thought the one on the right, the new one, looked better than the one on the left. But I also thought the one on the left looked way worse than MINE ever has looked and the one on the right didn't seem to be that much better than MINE. But, of course, it's really really hard to compare a video with the thing sitting in front of me. 

I did think the new one had a more 'sepia' flavor to the light color, but that could also just be in comparison to the one next to it.

I actually think a comparison in natural outdoor light would be more helpful. I can do that myself when my new one comes.


----------



## sparklemotion

Eltanin Publishing said:


> . I do see an improvement in that video - I notice the green and pink splotches similar to my PW1, and don't see them in the PW2, and I see almost no of the shadow pattern across the bottom (I see a little dark spot on the left, near the time to finish).


This is exactly how my eyes see it as well. To me, the old PW1 on the left is a mess of green and pink. It looks horrible to my eyes. The new PW2 looks much better to me. I don't see the color blobs on it. I hope it's the same in person!


----------



## northofdivision

Exactly what i'm seeing, Sparklemotion. The greens though to me are blue. tomato tomahto. Someone mentioned a slight sepia tone to the pw2. I sure wouldn't mind that at all. Some of you see the left pw1 as whiter. That is shocking to me. Just goes to show how different many of our eyes see the frontlit lighting. Hopefully the pw2 is going to be the perfect elixir for many of us. Almost here....


----------



## Meemo

Eltanin Publishing said:


> It's certainly possible he had them both set to the same brightness _number_, but I believe the PW2 has a brighter light overall, so I just meant that I thought it would be helpful if he had tried to set them to similar actual brightness, to make it easier to compare the whiteness of the screen, etc. A setting of "9" might be brighter on the PW2 than "9" on the PW1. I think someone mentioned something like, "I hope their claim of a whiter white isn't just because they turned the light up brighter, so it looks whiter." I don't think this is the case, but I do think the PW2 can go brighter than the PW1 (not sure why - the brightest setting on the PW1 seemed more than bright enough for me).


I've asked the question in the "comments" area under the video. The PW2 background looks noticeably whiter/brighter to me. You have to factor in monitor differences too, I suppose. I do think that considering the background is supposed to be lighter, if there are indeed differences in the lighting brightness as well, it could be difficult to figure out how to set the PW & the PW2 to the exact same level of brightness - the backgrounds would throw things off a bit. Especially considering how our eyes clearly perceive things differently.


----------



## sparklemotion

northofdivision said:


> Exactly what i'm seeing, Sparklemotion. The greens though to me are blue. tomato tomahto. Someone mentioned a slight sepia tone to the pw2. I sure wouldn't mind that at all. Some of you see the left pw1 as whiter. That is shocking to me. Just goes to show how different many of our eyes see the frontlit lighting. Hopefully the pw2 is going to be the perfect elixir for many of us. Almost here....


I know what you mean, they do have a blue hue to me too, blueish green!  I'm shocked too that some people see the PW1 on the left as whiter. Wow. Proves how different we all see things.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Meemo said:


> I've asked the question in the "comments" area under the video. The PW2 background looks noticeably whiter/brighter to me. You have to factor in monitor differences too, I suppose. I do think that considering the background is supposed to be lighter, if there are indeed differences in the lighting brightness as well, it could be difficult to figure out how to set the PW & the PW2 to the exact same level of brightness - the backgrounds would throw things off a bit. Especially considering how our eyes clearly perceive things differently.


I know the PW that was my 8th or 9th exchange had a considerably brighter screen than all the other ones - level 5 on the good one was equivalent to a 9 on the one it replaced. WAY brighter.


----------



## Vmurph

I wonder how many of those improvements are actually exclusive to the new model, and how many are simply software changes that will apply to _all_ paperwhite models once the new firmware update is released.

My guess is, only the lighting and faster processor are hardware related. The rest of the improvements sound like software changes to me.

If that's the case, then really, the _only_ difference between the two models will be the lighting and page turning speed.

EDIT: oops! three differences...lighting, page turn speed *AND* better contrast.


----------



## Linjeakel

I think you may find that some of those software changes won't be updated on the PW1 because they need the new faster processor to work effectively - particularly something like the page-flip one where, effectively, you have two copies of the book on screen at once. The 'old' processor may be too slow to render the pages fast enough.

It's true though, that if the hardware updates aren't of interest to you, it's worth waiting to see just what the PW1 software updates include, before you splash out on a PW2.


----------



## FearIndex

Vmurph said:


> I wonder how many of those improvements are actually exclusive to the new model, and how many are simply software changes that will apply to _all_ paperwhite models once the new firmware update is released.
> 
> My guess is, only the lighting and faster processor are hardware related. The rest of the improvements sound like software changes to me.
> 
> If that's the case, then really, the _only_ difference between the two models will be the lighting and page turning speed.
> 
> EDIT: oops! three differences...lighting, page turn speed *AND* better contrast.


There was also talk of improved touch sensitivity, that sounded like hardware changes to me? We'll see.

Judging from past I'd expect most of the PW2 software features to become available on PW1, but there may be a few that are deemed to need the new hardware to function properly (processor speed, maybe the touch sensitivity part too?).

But sure, PW2 is a refinement over PW1, not a radical departure. We'll see how much of a refinement in due time...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I think you may find that some of those software changes won't be updated on the PW1 because they need the new faster processor to work effectively - particularly something like the page-flip one where, effectively, you have two copies of the book on screen at once. The 'old' processor may be too slow to render the pages fast enough.
> 
> It's true though, that if the hardware updates aren't of interest to you, it's worth waiting to see just what the PW1 software updates include, before you splash out on a PW2.


This is what I think. But _some_ of the software improvements might come -- like 'kindle free time', for example, and maybe the improved 'look up' and 'footnotes'.

I would also think the GoodReads integration would work, at least to some extent. They already have the ability to share on FB and Twitter.


----------



## ersott

Another quick comparative


----------



## JetJammer

Nice video, thanks!  I do like the looks of the paperwhite in THAT video more than the previous one.  I can see the "blue" cast in the old version.


----------



## Muddypawz

The original PW (on the left) in the other video looks exactly like mine - with the green and pink splotches.  It was the best of either three or four (I forget).  The new PW's screen looks a bit creamier in color and more opaque.  While I've loved the original PW, this new version does look better.  I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## booklover888

The original PW (on the left in that video) has the huge light blotch on the lower right just like mine! That's why I wanted the new one, that blotch is very annoying!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

A new one is so tempting. I will wait to hear all your reports! Esp. those of you that can compare original PW with new side by side.

And then I'll take my PW out on the town and compare it to new at Best Buy and similar.


----------



## Cardinal

Nice video!  My original PW screen looked similar to the PW2 screen in the video.  My PW was laggy and not very responsive to touch but I never called Amazon because I thought the screen was fantastic.  I hope when I get PW2 the screen is as good or better than my original, which I have sold to help finance the new one.  

I love seeing the page number at the bottom of the screen!  I am really looking forward to the option of displaying page numbers, chapter jumps and easier navigation through a book.


----------



## avivs

Now you can really see that the lightning was improved. 
Glad I've ordered the new one.


----------



## Meemo

Oh geez, that video reminded me that I've still not read Child 44 - it's been in my Archives forever.  Nice that there are 6 font choices, but I've also got a few more fonts sitting in a folder on my laptop, hoping that I can add them like you could with the first Paperwhite.


----------



## Meemo

Meemo said:


> I've asked the question in the "comments" area under the video. The PW2 background looks noticeably whiter/brighter to me. You have to factor in monitor differences too, I suppose. I do think that considering the background is supposed to be lighter, if there are indeed differences in the lighting brightness as well, it could be difficult to figure out how to set the PW & the PW2 to the exact same level of brightness - the backgrounds would throw things off a bit. Especially considering how our eyes clearly perceive things differently.


Got an answer: "Meemo, I had the light set at the maximum setting on both the old and new Paperwhite. Good question, thanks for asking so I could clarify that."

He also answered another question, saying that turning down the light to the absolute minimum appears to actually turn the lighting off completely.


----------



## FearIndex

Meemo said:


> He also answered another question, saying that turning down the light to the absolute minimum appears to actually turn the lighting off completely.


If true, that is actually a very welcome addition. And it seems so simple too. In PW it made things worse that the light couldn't be disabled. The lowest setting still had visible light in dark areas. Having the ability to turn it off is good for those that missed the e-ink feeling in the PW1.


----------

